# Xuphor: Mostly lies, some truth



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

> *Part 1 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Part 2 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Xuphor Saga Debrief*


 
First thing: I am very sorry to everyone. I have lied greatly to all of you.

I have been given a second chance by Costello. I am telling everyone here the truth about me, whether it be long-term lies or more recent lies. I will also share some truths.

Truths:
1 - I am not female...

2 - I really do have Cystic Fibrosis, and am currently in the hospital for it. (See Lies number 1 for why) (And staff member feel free to check my IP for verification, UT Southwestern Hospital.
Here is a picture of my in my hospital bed (Had to use rear camera on a mirror, as front camera doesn't work): http://i42.tinypic.com/hrmxkh.jpg
I absolutely HATE my appearance by the way, sorry if you do too.

3 - Because I really am in the hospital for CF, I am on 3 IV medications (Levaquin, Tobramycin, and Zosyn), along with ~17 other medicines (pills, nebulizers, "The Vest", etc)

4 - The reason I downright refused ALL donations from any GBATemp member, reddit blog thing, kickstarter, any of that is because I am not a theif. I may be a lieing attention whore seeker cunt douchbag, but I would never steal money from people. Even slezebags like me have some standards.

5 - My parents really disowned me when I was 11 ish. They are diehard Catholics, and they swear I will go to hell when I die. I also renounced my Catholic faith when I was 16, and turned Agnostic eventually. This obviously did not help matters.

6 - Kinekto isn't my sister. I don't have a sister, it was me.

7 - I am an attention whore a lot of the time.

8 - I am very much a computer geek. The avatar and signature really are my own 3d model creations that I made with Blender and use in Second Life.

Lies:
1 - I am not having a lung transplant at this point, or in the foreseeable future. I knew that a week long hospital stay was coming up for me, I get one every year or so. Because of my attention whorish ways, I greatly exagerated the circumstances. The thread unfortunatly got a lot more attention than I thought it would, people were getting MUCH more involved that I thought they would. It started making me feel insanely guilty, but I was in too deep. I had to start making stuff up as I went, which needless to say got way out of control.

2 - No lung transplant, no anonymous donor.


So please, I understand the vast majority of people reading this hate me right now. Still, I hope that in time you might forgive me, as I will no longer lie about anything to anyone. ... Nice to meet everyone here with no masks for the first time. I hope that some of you can forgive me for what I've done, but I know that some of you just can't. To those people, I welcome you to send me a PM expressing why. I'm hoping that getting your anger out right at me might help.

If you have anything to ask, please do so. I will answer anything at all.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Although it's never good to see anyone in a hospital I don't think you're going to get that many kind words here.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a bit disappointing to read, but the fact that you made the effort to come clean does have some merit.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 8, 2013)

If you're an attention whore how about live up to the 'whore' part and post some sexy pics. I'm into outfits, especially long socks if you need some inspiration.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ehh... Ok. A good Christian forgives and forgets - at least you came clean in the end. Everybody was worried about you, don't pull stunts like this in the future. 


iNFiNiTY said:


> If you're an attention whore how about live up to the 'whore' part and post some sexy pics. I'm into outfits, especially long socks if you need some inspiration.


Something smells iFishy around here...


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Although it's never good to see anyone in a hospital I don't think you're going to get that many kind words here.


I am aware of that, and I expect loads of hate aimed at me. The point of this thread isn't to get sympathy, it's to straighten out all the lies that I've been telling everyone since I joined, including the most recent giant one. 

I very likely won't be liked by the majority of users now, and I understand. I wouldn't like me either on the other end. I'm hoping that over time maybe my unmasked self side will be more welcome here. It's a hope of mine, which I do not deserve to happen with all the lies I told, but at the least I hope to redeem myself somewhat.


----------



## Costello (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm glad you came out in the open, and that you aren't dying.
I personally accept your apology, even though it doesn't erase all the lies and the deception.
And it's okay to be homosexual and be into furries, anyone who tells you otherwise is a homophobic c*nt.

Now I guess a lot of people are going to be mad at you, and to these people I say: be mad all you want but don't cross the line.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> If you're an attention whore how about live up to the 'whore' part and post some sexy pics. I'm into outfits, especially long socks if you need some inspiration.


 
I really hope you read my first truth, as if you didn't, you might find my male nudity sexy pics to be shocking.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

Man I understand why you wanted all the attention(ASSUMING ALL THE GAY & "MY PARENTS HATE ME" STUFF IS REAL). 

Its hard to believe in you ever again. But IF its real I hope you get well.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, don't worry, we already figured it out.  We all saw your posts on other forums taking advantage of your disease, lying to other people about going into surgery, saying you were a guy, etc.

Either way, I thought you were an annoying piece of shit before, but now I think even less of you. People like you make it hard to believe those who are actually in need of assistance. I can't trust anyone on the internet anymore after this scummy, attention whoring shitfest.

I'm all for forgiving people for minor stuff, but this is just crossing the line. You fucked up, and you should have to face the consequences of your mistakes.  Go find another community to leech off of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I really hope you read my first truth, as if you didn't, you might find my male nudity sexy pics to be shocking.


Enter Dinoh. _;O;_


Forstride said:


> I'm all for forgiving people for minor stuff, but this is just crossing the line. You fucked up, and you should have to face the consequences of your mistakes.


The whole thing was fishy from the start and it's true that it puts other Internet care seekers in a bad light now, but forgiving doesn't in any way entail no consequences - responsibility is a big part of forgiveness. It's just pointless to hold the incident against Xuphor in the future though, after he _"does time"_ for what happened.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 8, 2013)

Costello said:


> I'm glad you came out in the open, and that you aren't dying.
> I personally accept your apology, even though it doesn't erase all the lies and the deception.
> And it's okay to be homosexual and be into furries, anyone who tells you otherwise is a homophobic c*nt.
> 
> Now I guess a lot of people are going to be mad at you, and to these people I say: be mad all you want but don't cross the line.


 

Man, you are one forgiving lion.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

What an absolute cunt.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 8, 2013)

I knew it. It was kinda fun though, following the thread and playing Sherlock for a while. Hope you enjoyed yourself as well and don't actually get into a serious medical issue. Yet I don't like people seeking attentions, liars and the many other things you are... So, probably not gonna forgive you and honestly I don't think you would care that much.

Also


iNFiNiTY said:


> If you're an attention whore how about live up to the 'whore' part and post some sexy pics. I'm into outfits, especially long socks if you need some inspiration.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, it's good that you confessed the truth after the tumult of the *ahem* events that had transpired. As for myself, I don't hate people for what they do because it solves nothing, so no, that doesn't mean I hate you. I've no doubt that many are glad that you aren't actually on your deathbed 

Just, uh, don't pull that BS stunt again, I've my share of pranks, but that one takes the cake


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor when did you noticed it went out of your control? Or why you decided to put an end to it?


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, it's good that you confessed the truth after the tumult of the *ahem* events that had transpired. As for myself, I don't hate people for what they do because it solves nothing, so no, that doesn't mean I hate you. I've no doubt that many are glad that you aren't actually on your deathbed


Just as many are wishing I was on it, after what I did though. I don't blame them. In all honesty, if I were someone on the outside on this, I would be very hesitant to forgive a member that did that. I'd have to think long and hard on it, it wouldn't be a quick forgive for me.
Neither do I expect anyone here to do to me.


----------



## DaggerV (Aug 8, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Just as many are wishing I was on it, after what I did though. I don't blame them. In all honesty, if I were someone on the outside on this, I would be very hesitant to forgive a member that did that. I'd have to think long and hard on it, it wouldn't be a quick forgive for me.
> Neither do I expect anyone here to do to me.


 

Again, I personally don't hate people for foolish things they do, but gaining the support of a community and....well, healing takes time. I don't know what else to say, other than the fact that, geez, I'm never good at these things.

Let's just say that learning from the past and dwelling in the past are two very different things. Just watch your p's and q's.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Xuphor when did you noticed it went out of your control? Or why you decided to put an end to it?


Around the time of the RPG Maker thing, probably. I decided to put an end to it all after I got banned and realized how much I love GBATemp, it's members, etc. It's where I spend a lot of my free time, and has been for years. After I got banned, there was this terrible heart crashing feeling that would not go away. I just had to attempt to rectify myself, and I am very greatful that Costello is letting me try.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I really hope you read my first truth, as if you didn't, you might find my male nudity sexy pics to be shocking.


 

Actually my girlfriend asked. Shes super into mentally unstable cartoon animal lovers.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2013)

It's very nice to meet you Xuphor as well. Just want to ask would you like me to refer to you as she or he? 
While want you did was really wrong, I'm glad that you've decided to at least try and make amends for you actions and I'm sure a lot of tempers will forgive eventually.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Around the time of the RPG Maker thing, probably. I decided to put an end to it all after I got banned and realized how much I love GBATemp, it's members, etc. It's where I spend a lot of my free time, and has been for years. After I got banned, there was this terrible heart crashing feeling that would not go away. I just had to attempt to rectify myself, and I am very greatful that Costello is letting me try.


 

And we give you props for that, it shows that you're willing to move on from this event which went to hell after that and sometime down the road, start anew. As for myself, I don't hate you, just be more careful.


----------



## Sop (Aug 8, 2013)

this thread


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 8, 2013)

I am glad that you came clean. It doesn't make everything better, but it is nice to know there was at least some truth to what you said. The issue is that many members were very worried. I was disgusted at first, but after hearing the truth i feel a little better. It will probably take me a while longer to completely get over this. I am willing to forgive you though, and i hope your health doesn't get as serious as so many people once thought it was.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

First let me say I'm so so so so so soooo very confused. You don't see this type of stuff outside of television so this is my WTF moment of the month. Second, I halfly accept your apology. Im not one to sympathize with ppl and stuff but when i saw your original post hell it almost made me cry so i threw 100% of my faith in you. Since I've only been here since late June, I never knew u were such an attention whore and all the trust I had for you is completely shattered. I think I can speak for some of GBATemp when I say Go fuck yourself but also at the same time i accept your apology (which could also be fake but i digress). This just really enforces the stereotype that there are no girls on the internet (im watching you Xarsah16 <_<).


Spoiler











 
Second, let me congratulate you on being a God Level troll of the highest caliber. Did you plan this 5 years ago? I mean damn it's like jerry springer and the maury show all rolled into one!

Third, I think you owe everyone a restart. We need to do a second "Know your Gurus Tempers" because we dont know you at all. What is your REAL name?



In Other News:



Spoiler









Next Time on Jerry Springer: Black-Ice and Costello fight for the last piece of tuna.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

I just finished watching porn, and I read this... let me tell you, I was not expecting my brain to get blown as well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

What happened to the GroupGreeting Card? Lol Xuphor you might wanna keep it to remember what you did


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I just finished watching porn, and I read this... let me tell you, I was not expecting my brain to get blown as well.


At first: 

Then:


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I am aware of that, and I expect loads of hate aimed at me. The point of this thread isn't to get sympathy, it's to straighten out all the lies that I've been telling everyone since I joined, including the most recent giant one.
> 
> I very likely won't be liked by the majority of users now, and I understand. I wouldn't like me either on the other end. I'm hoping that over time maybe my unmasked self side will be more welcome here. It's a hope of mine, which I do not deserve to happen with all the lies I told, but at the least I hope to redeem myself somewhat.


 
It's good that you could have enough courage to come out and admit your wrongs, a lot of other people would just up and leave.
As you know being honest is always a better way to earn attention.

Also at your comment about getting banned, if what's being said on this forum is getting to your head I highly suggest you take a few days off until you start to feel better - whats going on on the internet should be the last of your worries if you are having sever issues.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2013)

i have to say, you kinda look like Pong20302000


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 8, 2013)

I cannot forgive you, since there was no offense.  Being an attention seeker is usually a sign of suffering distress.  You feel rejected by your parents, and you feel people will reject you for being gay or into furries.  Do not live your life according to what others expect from you, but live it for yourself.  Do whatever makes you happy.  Just a side note... being catholic doesn't mean being judgmental nazis condemning you to hell.  I'm catholic (although not practicing) and I don't judge you.  Good luck with the illness, and I hope that someday, a cure will be found.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Around the time of the RPG Maker thing, probably. I decided to put an end to it all after I got banned and realized how much I love GBATemp, it's members, etc. It's where I spend a lot of my free time, and has been for years. After I got banned, there was this terrible heart crashing feeling that would not go away. I just had to attempt to rectify myself, and I am very greatful that Costello is letting me try.


 
Oh no problem I've been banned from here like 3 ti.....OOPS


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i have to say, you kinda look like Pong20302000


 
what the hell?
he looks nothing like me


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> whats going on on the internet should be the last of your worries if you are having sever issues.


I am not having severe issues really. I go ionto the hospital every year or so because my PFT tests get in their 40's, which basically just reads as "Hospital time" to doctors. This is my I think 9th year doing that. Also, the PICC line people suggested that I keep my arm and hands moving to help make sure no clots form in the PICC, so moving my hands all accross the keybaord is actually a good ting.

Plus, there really is nothing else to do in a hospital besides the internet. Especially when their internet is ~5x faster than my home internet.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> what the hell?
> he looks nothing like me


 
i put a (old) pic of you and that pic
you two look alike to me


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> it put a (old) pic of you and that pic
> you two look alike to me


 
lol old me had much longer hair


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I am not having severe issues really. I go ionto the hospital every year or so because my PFT tests get in their 40's, which basically just reads as "Hospital time" to doctors. This is my I think 9th year doing that. Also, the PICC line people suggested that I keep my arm and hands moving to help make sure no clots form in the PICC, so moving my hands all accross the keybaord is actually a good ting.
> 
> Plus, there really is nothing else to do in a hospital besides the internet. Especially when their internet is ~5x faster than my home internet.


 
It's the other way around with our hospitals internets slow as hell, how ever if it does get too heated just take a break is all I'm saying hang around some other communities for a bit if things get too hot. Don't let the drama affect you.


----------



## 324atk (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Xuph. I don't really know what to say honestly. I'm beyond disappointed about all of this. I hadn't been following the thread too closely but I had been thinking about it from time to time and I'm just so saddened by all of this. I went through a fair share of attention seeking days and thus I can kind of understand why you did this but, doing it with the tale of possible death is something I would half-expect from a whiny teenager, not from a grown adult. I can't really forgive you.

However; don't get me wrong, I'm happy you're okay and all and I hope this near-death situation doesn't *actually* end-up occurring. And I have a fuck-ton of respect for you dude, if I were homosexual, coming out to my parents is something I could _never _do! Let alone catholic parents. I feel for your childhood days after that event, as they couldn't have been easy. So good on you for that.

tl;dr I respect you in some ways, but not in others. Try to stay a bit more classy from now on. ;D


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 8, 2013)

Eh, it's cool man. Personally I'm just relieved that me and the other people who first started noting inconsistencies were not wrong, and that you really weren't in a hospital and going to either come back to a community of angry misinformed people or not come back and be dead or something.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Inb4 ComeTurismO finally reads this thread and shits his pants.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Inb4 ComeTurismO finally reads this thread and shits his pants.


Nah, he'll probably go cry with his mom again.  ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO;


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess ComeTurismO can change his signature now.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Nah, he'll probably go cry with his mom again. ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO;


 
Lol he's gonna feel so awkward around Xuphor now... i will frame his reaction in my mancave!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Inb4 ComeTurismO finally reads this thread and shits his pants.


 
Oh God that's going to be funny.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2013)

Well good enough that you aren't dying.
Good thing you still went back and apologized.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 8, 2013)

And so... this is the ending of Catfish: GBATemp Edition. (lolol Anyone? Too soon? Sorry.)

I can forgive you, but I won't forget this. I just don't know what to say at this point. I truly felt for the person going through that situation. If that were to truly happen to you, you would not have a friend to your name, because you have already cried wolf before. Health conditions and situations like that should not be played with as there are many other people in a much worse state than you are, and can only wish that they had a percentage of the support that you had.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol he's gonna feel so awkward around Xuphor now... i will frame his reaction in my mancave!


 
I'm guessing no more colourful pictures like this. 



Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 8, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I'm guessing no more colourful pictures like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
That image...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

I know this isnt EOF but damn i just had to post this


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor ComeTurismO was worried sick about a supposed dieing female. Lets just hope his mom can catch his shit before he drops it like it's hot...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2013)

ehh, could you stop making fun with cometurismo's reaction.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, first of all Xuphor, I never replied to that black post of yours because I always knew what was going on, like you said, you are an "attention whore" and I can easily recognize people like that (psicology blavery learned from my XGF, as a hobbie). As a staff member of another forum, I already have seen many threads where people tends to end like this, apologizing to everyone because they lied, it can be for different themes like rom dumpers, car accidents, family loses etc... and mostly of those end to be scams where inocent and blindhearted people donate to something that never hapened, so I'm glad you didn't do such a bullshit like that.

I'll only give you some advice, the first and main clue to find this types of themes as lies, is simply because thery're discussed on a forum, I barely know anyoe who refuges in one, but given your life circumstance I understand a bit, but please, things like this are very personal and I'm very sure that the 85% of all the tempers barely gives a damn about our lives, so you should learn how to separate things:

Personal things vs Internet Bussines, a fight that never, EVER will have a winner.

P.D: If you run by chance on the forum I'm staff of, I will be watching you from the shadows hehehehehe e_e


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 8, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I'm guessing no more colourful pictures like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

In the shoutbox, we're having a dilemma, does this mean that we can use Xuphor as like "you Xuphoring it?" or "You pulling a Xuphor?"

COME ON THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS PEOPLE! THE TEMP IS IN THE MIDDLE OF A CRISIS.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In the shoutbox, we're having a dilemma, does this mean that we can use Xuphor as like "you Xuphoring it?" or "You pulling a Xuphor?"
> 
> COME ON THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS PEOPLE! THE TEMP IS IN THE MIDDLE OF A CRISIS.


 
O gawd that sounds very cool hehe, can I use it pretty please??


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, HI the real YOU, Xuphor!

As if my opinion counted for much, just know i do not feel angry with you, while i was disapointed so many doubts showed up about the whole situation you claimed was yours, i was still worrying about the part of truth in it.. Thank you to clear things up about yourself to us! There is only one deadline to set things right and this is precisely death, you took measures right now as you had the opportunity, and doing so you are back with a clean state of reputation to my eyes, as i value and respect the truth above anything else.

It was a heavy lie, to fake an upcoming death but what can i say, we all make mistakes..

Now the most i hope for you is having a healthy condition with your CF disease, out of harm's way.

Please don't let your pain drive yourself in your life and decisions, don't treat yourself so bad, especially not hating on your apperance and being, this is not right.. I really wish you can get rid of such feelings..

Bless you, Xuphor and welcome back to the temp!

EDIT

Well.. After a more in depth appreciation from Rydian and P1ng contribution, i must get back on my previous words, and side with them..

Fact is i was not too emotionnally attached to your "dying" thread, but still i was caring and praying for you..

What changed my mind was that you seem to use and abuse for years behind online anonymous status, to get your way with people..

In clear, i do forgive you because you did not wrong me personnally, but i can only side with people you did.. So good riddance from GBATemp, and good luck for the future nonetheless.. Farewell, Xuphor!

(Posting edit in the end of thread so you can read it, if you miss this!)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2013)

The KyT session was the first time I talked to you "directly" (too much nintendo direct for me), I never got any interest in knowing you or ever doing it, but I was already suspicious when you created that first thread of yours. I don't know what made me suspicious, maybe too much discernment and not enough faith in people, maybe too many times betrayed, but I decided to confront you and ask specific questions to verify your version of the story. Many of my questions were waiting a single type of answer, which I didn't get. I'm now laughing at the last batch of questions I throw to you which you couldn't answer (and it was very easy to learn how a real lung transplant process was done, at least I learned things!).
I suspected you ended in a spiral of lies, I even thought that it was compulsory and psychological (mythomania) as you did it for many years. I still remember when you registered here as a guy and played with other user about your gender.

I'm not forgiving you, nor blaming you. You chose to do what you did, you will now face the consequences from the community itself. Other users reaction will be your judgment. Like I said not long ago, I'm not here to clean behind everyone, people take their own responsibilities. I don't know if you learned something from this and will remember it, but it will, I hope, help other users learn to not jump on conclusion too soon.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

What if, and bear with me here, this thread is to get even more attention?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Cyan I still think there should be some type of punishment though to enforce that lieing at that calibar isn't welcomed here for future Tempers. How about all Xuphor's Stats (Likes/Followers/Followings/and Message Count) all be wiped clean (except the ones by ComeTurism0 cuz that is just gold) because that person isn't who we thought it was. Then He (she?) can start fresh and begin earning our trust back.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

Cyan said:


> The KyT session was the first time I talked to you "directly" (too much nintendo direct for me), I never got any interest in knowing you or ever doing it, but I was already suspicious when you created that first thread of yours. I don't know what made me suspicious, maybe too much discernment and not enough faith in people, maybe too many times betrayed, but I decided to confront you and ask specific questions to verify your version of the story. Many of my questions were waiting a single type of answer, which I didn't get. I'm now laughing at the last batch of questions I throw to you which you couldn't answer (and it was very easy to learn how a real lung transplant process was done, at least I learned things!).
> I suspected you ended in a spiral of lies, I even thought that it was compulsory and psychological (mythomania) as you did it for many years. I still remember when you registered here as a guy and played with other user about your gender.
> 
> I'm not forgiving you, nor blaming you. You chose to do what you did, you will now face the consequences from the community itself. Other users reaction will be your judgment. Like I said not long ago, I'm not here to clean behind everyone, people take their own responsibilities. I don't know if you learned something from this and will remember it, but it will, I hope, help other users learn to not jump on conclusion too soon.


 
Yeah I think my opinion of allowing us to say "You Xuphoring it" is very very VERY lax.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What if, and bear with me here, this thread is to get even more attention?


 
Yea we thought of that but we'll cross that bridge if we ever come to it, for now lets be positive.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah I think my opinion of allowing us to say "You Xuphoring it" is very very VERY lax.


 
How about using it in a way that implies suffering when you are actually fine? Ex. Just lost $20, Im Xuphor'ing right now that it makes me cry.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> How about using it in a way that implies suffering when you are actually fine? Ex. Just lost $20, Im so Xuphor'ing right now that i can't bear it.


 
That's dumb. Horribly dumb. It's almost as if you Xuphored it.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 4 - The reason I downright refused ALL donations from any GBATemp member, reddit blog thing, kickstarter, any of that is because I am not a theif. I may be a lieing attention whore seeker cunt douchbag, but I would never steal money from people. Even slezebags like me have some standards


 
You are worse than a thief.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What if, and bear with me here, this thread is to get even more attention?


It is, but Xuphor came to us to apologize, we allowed that.

All users: If you think it's another attention seeking thread, if you don't have anything else to say, just don't reply here. Let the thread empty and pass your way.



Vengenceonu said:


> Cyan I still think there should be some type of punishment though to enforce that lieing at that calibar isn't welcomed here for future Tempers. How about all Xuphor's Stats (Likes/Followers/Followings/and Message Count) all be wiped clean (except the ones by ComeTurism0 cuz that is just gold) because that person isn't who we thought it was. Then He (she?) can start fresh and begin earning our trust back.


Stats/post count/likes/etc. really are important to users? "likes" usually means the user is acting bad in EoF and users like idiocies.
For the moment, this is a thread to explain it. We will see what will happen and will act in consequences, but what I said on the previous page is only about myself (not talking about other staff's decision). We will take final decision together.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's dumb. Horribly dumb. It's almost as if you Xuphored it.


 
Your Argument is Invalid. s4mid4re invented that during the "You are Banned Game". 2 years ago


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Stats/post count/likes/etc. really are important to users? "likes" usually means the user is acting bad in EoF and users like idiocies.


 

Ok makes sense. Also, I only suggested it because he was a self-proclaimed "attention whore" and what makes an attention whore more excited then stats? If you removed them it would be punishment that would fit the crime.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

mehrab2603 said:


> You are worse than a thief.


How? Did he receive any money at all? No. Did he screw people over in any way other than their emotions? No.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 8, 2013)

Dust2dust said:


> I cannot forgive you, since there was no offense. Being an attention seeker is usually a sign of suffering distress. You feel rejected by your parents, and you feel people will reject you for being gay or into furries. Do not live your life according to what others expect from you, but live it for yourself. Do whatever makes you happy. Just a side note... being catholic doesn't mean being judgmental nazis condemning you to hell. I'm catholic (although not practicing) and I don't judge you. Good luck with the illness, and I hope that someday, a cure will be found.


 

Amateur psychology hour ITT.

Some of your guys shitty generic advice sound like it came out of a fucking fortune cookie. The guy misled you all for his own sad little amusement and would have kept it secret if he wasn't so bad at it. He doesn't need enabling and being put in a hugbox to make him feel better. You Are Bad And Should Feel Bad.





ShadowSoldier said:


> How? Did he receive any money at all? No. Did he screw people over in any way other than their emotions? No.


 
Oh it's all ok then. It's only emotions. I'd like to see you use the same reasoning on a woman thats just been cheated on. Beep Boop i am an Aspergers robot and do not understand these human feelings


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not to sound heartless.. never paid much attention anyway. Its the internet!?

Costy went as far as front paging..  so thats really effed  up.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Amateur psychology hour ITT.
> 
> Some of your guys shitty generic advice sound like it came out of a fucking fortune cookie. The guy misled you all for his own sad little amusement and would have kept it secret if he wasn't so bad at it. He doesn't need enabling and being put in a hugbox to make him feel better. You Are Bad And Should Feel Bad.
> 
> ...


Beep Boop. Internet.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not to sound heartless.. *never paid much attention anyway*. Its the internet!?
> 
> Costy went as far as front paging.. so thats really effed up.


 
Neither did I.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 8, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> * Beep Boop i am an Aspergers robot and do not understand these human feelings*


 
Lol this came into my head when you said that.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2013)

i wonder how your child would look like if you and catboy had sex.




edit: evil and good gays making love.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 8, 2013)

_._ Xuphor calling himself an "attention-seeking whore" repeatedly is like a girl (f_ck that analogy considering the situation) pretending to be clumsy and calling herself "silly" -- it's just a way to enact pity / belief that the apology is genuine. The truth is that [generally] none of you give a single damn once this thread disappears -- you were "crying" when it was real, you "knew it all along" when it was fake, and you "forgive" (or go as far as to say there was "no offense to begin with"... whooo, you're a goddamn saint) now that you "know" the "truth". Most of you are about as fake as the OP, and considering how you have the idea that you're anonymous on the internet, I suppose that's to be expected.
_._ He was disproven via an _ad ignorantiam_ fallacy (not just throwing around fancy terms, it's an accurate description), he did not _"come clean"_ -- that is, in all likelihood, a simple guise to unban a 6-year-old account to avoid starting fresh.


Xuphor said:


> I will no longer lie about anything to anyone.


_._ Inversely, would a liar say that they would keep lying?
I doubt an inmate would openly plan their next bank heist.

_._ I doubt I've made an impression on anyone that wasn't already of this opinion just as much as I doubt anyone will care about this in 2 days. Glad I adopted a polyphasic sleep schedule, because I have work in 3.5 hrs.


----------



## Zorua (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooh, the plot thickens!


----------



## signz (Aug 8, 2013)

Once a liar, always a liar.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Once a liar, always a liar.


 
The only person who doesn't lie would be Ned Flanders.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel like I need to say something here, and I will. Xuphor, I admit I took a vested interest in you. Someone my age, suffering from a life threatening disease. and I took the opportunity to make your life a little happier before you passed. I offered to meet up with you in FFXIV, and have a few good times before you were admitted into the hospital, for what may have been the last time. I told my wife, I told her friends, they told their friends, and it went on to the local church, an they were praying for you as well. I hope you realize that this hasn't just effected the members here of GBAtemp, your lies have spread through other elements of my life, and I'm sure of others as well. I knew something was up as soon as the mysterious benefactor came through, and the part about you coughing up blood as you were in chat with me? Classic. You should have won an Oscar for that performance.

I'm usually someone that forgives easily, but you crossed a line. If it was just a lie about you being a woman, or a lie about you being a Russian national (lol), that would be one thing. But you took your disease, a disease that people die of every year, because they can't afford a transplant, or can't find a donor in time, and turned it into a tool for attention and sympathy. You have shattered the trust of this site, and the trust of the Staff team. Furthermore, you have maimed the reliability of anyone that comes onto this forum that actually has a life threatening disease or condition. The fact that you didn't take anyone's money is comparable to a duck fart in a hurricane next to the lies you spun. You are a scumbag, an attention whore, and if my usergroup title were purple, I'd see you banned again in a heartbeat. You can call me heartless for the statement I made, but at least I would be in good company, right, Xuphor?


----------



## Arizato (Aug 8, 2013)

So I've basically been emotionally raped...?

Great work, Xuphor. I really was worried about you and I'm glad you okay. But I suggest you look through your original thread one more time and see how your fellow tempers responded. Most of us really felt for you. While it's good that you didn't take any donations and ran away with it, you still betrayed the trust of several members here. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh come on people, get over it and stop giving him even more attention. That's what you get for caring about something on the internet too much.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2013)

I noticed this thread with Xuphor in the topic title & thought "oh another thread on what's happened here recently".

Then to see your avatar as the first post, well, i could hardly believe what i was seeing.

I read through your OP & i still find it hard to make sense of what you did, so you say what you did was for attention, well you certainly got that.

To play on peoples emotions like that was so wrong, i know you said you didn't expect the thread to get so much attention, this may be a gaming forum but we still have feelings & emotions.

I even discussed your supposedly said plight to members of my family, yes, you reeled me right in.

I'm too trusting, whether in RL or internet i'm an honest guy & i naively take people's words as being honest too, i've taken away a lot from this.

To come back to the Temp after what you did, you're either brave, or you got no shame (haven't decided yet).


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2013)

why Xuphor why?

why did you do this me and gbatemp?









how am i going to sleep at nights, with me jerking of to a image of you. thinking that you was a female.




but in all seriousness, this was a very long con. well done, bravo, congrats. . when someone wants a new flashcart, they going to be what if thats Xuphor who is tricking me into buying a R4 clone.

now im starting to think this was the work of Nintendo. damn you Nintendo, go and make gaem for Wii-U and not con US(Gbatemp)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Oh come on people, get over it and stop giving him even more attention. That's what you get for caring about something on the internet too much.


The problem is in this day and age, with technology, it's so easy to become connected to someone and feel for them, and treat them as your friends.

Hell, some of my best friends, are online only far far away. They treat me better and give me more happy than any of my friends here. And people connected Xuphor. They loved her. She was nice, caring, and an overall cool person who gained A LOT of friends on this site, and I'm sure others. When people found out she was sick, nobody was happy. Then they found out how serious it was, everybody was dreading it. Then she did the Kineko thing and it just fucked with people even more.

THEN we find out that it was just a dude who is a self admitted attention whore who actually does has CF but goes to the hospital once a year? Yeah, it fucks with people big time. Because Xuphor was no longer that girl that we all cared for and became friends with. She's definitely not that girl who messaged me on PS3 telling me about an easy way to level up in Ni No Kuni.

Xuphor was this person who lied, lied, lied, lied, lied and completely ruined the trust of all of his friends on this site. And now what happens? If someone say me comes to this site and says "hey guys I'm sick", you know what the reaction is?

"Stop Xuphoring us".


----------



## Devin (Aug 8, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Oh come on people, get over it and stop giving him even more attention. That's what you get for caring about something on the internet too much.


 

Oh shush. Sick of all the;

This is the internet.
Welcome to the internet.
Get over it.
Ignore it.
Giving attention.

We're dealing with it by posting it out in the open here, where Xuphor and others can see what has been said and done. If you don't like it, then the Portal is one click away. This thread will become nothing but a memory in a few days. So in the mean while.



Spoiler











 
Xuphor, pretty much everything that TwinRetro said. Except I didn't go as far as to spread the news that far. My tears were shed for a dying girl, not someone that craves attention. While I do wish you the best in whatever it is you do now, I'm afraid I can't forgive you.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

I fucking knew it.  I remember back in 2011 when I kept saying you're not a female, but nobody believed me because OOH A GIRL ON THE INTERNET!
Also, I don't give a shit about you. Here's a .gif of me reading your whiny ass post:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 8, 2013)

Well this is a helluva note to wake up to. 
But I'm glad to finally meet the real you. 

Oddly enough, we now finally have something in common: Lying.
See, I used to lie to everyone I knew on a more-than-daily basis. 
After a couple of years it became difficult to keep separate which stories I'd told to whom.
But I had no choice but to keep up the lies, because without them, nobody would like me. (or so I thought)
The fact that I didn't even like myself at that time.....well that didn't matter. 

Eventually somebody finally put it all together, backed me into a corner, and demanded the truth. 
It's a horrible feeling, having to turn and face yourself, and then describe what you really see; Perhaps for the first time in years.

But it's cathartic. 
And that time can be used as a milestone. 
For a while those old lies are going to come way too easily to your lips. 
And I'd suggest that you remember that you're not that person anymore. 
After people's anger subsides (and it will) you'll probably find it much less stressful to tell people the truth. 
You'll be able to like yourself better. 
And that's more important than any of us liking you, in the long run. 
Because you're the only person you'll _surely_ have to put up with for the rest of your life. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2013)

I had faith.


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't have anything to say really, but I feel for those that put effort into helping you through the lies.

Eh, it's the internet people, shame that people feel the need to hide from who they are.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 8, 2013)

In before thread lock, It's hilarious that Costello says this


Costello said:


> I'm glad you came out in the open, and that you aren't dying.
> I personally accept your apology, even though it doesn't erase all the lies and the deception.
> And it's okay to be homosexual and be into furries, anyone who tells you otherwise is a homophobic c*nt.
> 
> Now I guess a lot of people are going to be mad at you, and to these people I say: be mad all you want but don't cross the line.


 
And allows this
-------------



As for you Xuphor, if you TRULY want forgiveness for your emotional rape, you should donate your lungs.

EDIT: Why throw gays and furries under the bus ? Do they really deserve to be attached to YOUR sullied name ?


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, can't say I was surprised since I commented on the matter like 2 to 3 times. But that might as well be the greatest scam ever pulled in GBAtemp history. That was downright EOF material, even though it wasn't EoF How ironic.
I really felt that for the first time ever, the members were connected as one, as a family. But when all of this is a lie, major hate and trust issues will follow, especially for something as serious as CF.

I'm surprised few people managed to brush this off and forgive you, because this is one thing gbatempers will never forget by a long shot. A bit of warning. Attention seekers always get their "payments" in the end. And lemme tell you, the end is not a pretty sight. You certainly have a lot of apologizing to do.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 8, 2013)

Well then..that was uncalled for.
I have nothing to say, really, except for good luck.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 6 - Kinekto isn't my sister. I don't have a sister, it was me.


 A little obvious 


Xuphor said:


> If you have anything to ask, please do so. I will answer anything at all.



Xuphor, while the majority of this thread is full of serious comments and some awkward memes, I have somewhat of an odd request for you. (No, not a naked pic )

I will be PMing you with details.
To verify you are who you are, we will need to converse over something where I CANNOT see or hear your voice tone.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Aug 8, 2013)

My thoughts about this post:
- Glad Xuphor is not dying
- A little upset about all the lying but can't say I didn't suspect a little bit
- Xuphor, you're very stupid to think people wouldn't find out your lies eventually.
- As far as I know, these so called truths in this post might as well be other lies

The only thing I know for sure is that you really are an attention whore. Sorry to say, but you're so pathetic... If you keep on lying people will NEVER like you for who you are. You must really stop wanting to be something you're not, if you don't like yourself no one else will. Personally, I think you're a douchebag and will hardly ever believe you anymore. Luckily people can change so I do have hope even you could change too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 8, 2013)

Just a side thought can we stop using the term "emotional rape" because like I thought it was decided on this forum to not throw around "rape" so nonchalantly? Like either way you think on that policy it was still decided on and I'm not sure equating falsely coaxing sympathy from random internet forums to forcible sexual assault is like an accurate metaphor.

We're not PewDiePie just sayin'.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2013)

I should be mad and upset to find that you are a liar and ran the tables on GBAtemp to get attention. 

But. 

Im not. People are flawed. Every one of us. CF is not a joke, and being ignored as a child is terrible. Im sorry for what you have been though and Im sorry it has taken such a toll on you. Well, welcome back, and I wouldnt suggest calling "Wolf!" again, but im gald you are back.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm annoyed to say the least. I did have quite the emotional moment reading your thread, so this entire ordeal came as a big shock. I really don't want to talk to you ever again*, but we'll just have to play it by ear.

*I feel the need to point out that this has nothing to do with you being a homosexual, just a lying cunt.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to admit, this surprised me. I honestly never even knew who Xuphor was before this fiasco, but it was hard not to feel sorry for him/her/it.  Usually I'm pretty good at not falling for scams, but this seemed legit and with the backing of a lot of the important people on the temp - If there had been some sort of collection, I would of thrown in like 5$. So I'm glad that you at least had a small sliver of ethics. 

If you really want attention, do what the people who get all the attention here do - either make a lot of good posts or "funny" posts on everything.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

I am not going to lie, this is seriously hurting my brain. I just woke up and this was the first thing I saw.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2013)

They say time is a great healer, time is what you'll have aplenty to let the members here get over your attention seeking & try to forgive you for your action/s.

It will take time & probably a lot of it, so in the meantime you could help yourself by being not so self centered & to show that you are able to change your ways, assuming you still want to continue to be a member here.

As from now, you will most certainly be judged on the posts/threads you make.



Spoiler



Coming clean in your OP was a good start, i don't know the reasons for Costello giving you another chance, but don't waste it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 8, 2013)

Those who lie for attention and sympathy will end up with neither.

I don't care what you say, I don't play the same games you play. 'Cos I've been talking to the people that you call your friends, and it seems to me there's a means to an end. They don't care anymore. And as for me I can sit here and bide my time, I got nothing to lose if I speak my mind. I don't care anymore. I don't care no more.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2013)

I never believed you from the start anyway so I'm not really affected. 
I'm now waiting for the thread where Blaze admits all his lies and finally come to terms with his "dying 3 times" ;O;


----------



## Sterling (Aug 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I never believed you from the start anyway so I'm not really affected.
> I'm now waiting for the thread where Blaze admits all his lies and finally come to terms with his "dying 3 times" ;O;


To be honest I still think that one has a grain of truth. It's been pretty much the same story since I got here. Now his love life is confusing as fuck, but whatever lol.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 8, 2013)

I honestly believed you, but my wife never did.lol thanks for proving me wrong. Goes to show I put to much trust into people.

Edit: To the staff I think it would be fitting if Xuphor be made to open a new account.
New Person New Account


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this why my picture thread got locked for being mad gay?

Anyway, it's hard for me to forgive something like that right now, maybe over time though.


----------



## Coto (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, and I wrote all those things thinking you'd be about to die.

Well, that attitude sucks. At least you said the truth, but ...

sucks to be like that. Truly


----------



## Chary (Aug 8, 2013)

I just want you to know, these people here are _caring_.
Some people genuinely were highly upset at the fact that a fellow temper might die.

I hope you understand this, and will not be doing such an attention-grabbing stunt ever again.


----------



## lafleche (Aug 8, 2013)

WTF.....
This guy should be banned from gbatemp.net .... case closed, bye bye. that's it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

lafleche said:


> WTF.....
> This guy should be banned from gbatemp.net .... case closed, bye bye. that's it.


 

Did you not read his OP and why he was un-banned?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

There is one thing I would to say that came out of all this. The last thread really showed one thing about this community and that we are a true community. Despite what we say or do to each other, we all can still come together and show support when it comes down to it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am going to second this notion!
> 
> There is one thing I would to say that came out of all this. The last thread really showed one thing about this community and that we are a true community. Despite what we say or do to each other, we all can still come together and show support when it comes down to it. *If you get past the lies, you can see a beacon of hope in there.*
> So if you take as that, it does restore a lot of faith in our community.


 
HAHAHA. No. Xuphor is only going to do it again.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, i saw the other thread, read a little, but didn't really care that much as i am not that emotionaly invested with members of this forum, being rarely online and all... But, from the little i saw, it seemed fishy. I thought to write about it, but said nevermind, no need to make enemies of people who would defend the honor of a lady in distress in truly online-knightly manner.

Anyway, Xuphor, your biggest problem is not homosexuality. Your biggest problem is psychopathy and narcissistic disorder.

People like you have no friends. And you don't really care about it, you don't need friends, just victims. You are psychic vampires, always drawing whatever you can, materialy or emotionaly.

So, other members of GBAtemp would be wise to just ignore you. You don't really feel sorry and you feel you have done nothing wrong. You are just acting like apologizing, in order to be able to continue your sick schemes to get attention.

People who read this, search Psychopathy in Google. Learn about it. About 5% of USA people are psychopaths. 1 in 20. They are quite common... You need to learn to identify them in order to protect yourselves from them. They cannot be healed, they cannot change their ways, they will forever do such things till the day they die. No need to suffer from them...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> HAHAHA. No. Xuphor is only going to do it again.


 
Not about that, about a community actually coming together to show support for another member of the community.

Honestly I no longer trust Xuphor, he lied about something extremely serious and misguided an entire community.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Costello (Aug 8, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not to sound heartless.. never paid much attention anyway. Its the internet!?
> 
> Costy went as far as front paging.. so thats really effed up.


 
Eh, this wasn't on the homepage, as far as I know? I was only a thread in the off topic area. Just saying.
All I ever did in the story was to confront Xuphor and ask for the truth, which I got.
Some want Xuphor banned, I understand them, but this is a matter we haven't fully settled yet.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 8, 2013)

Costello said:


> Eh, this wasn't on the homepage, as far as I know? I was only a thread in the off topic area. Just saying.
> All I ever did in the story was to confront Xuphor and ask for the truth, which I got.
> Some want Xuphor banned, I understand them, but this is a matter we haven't fully settled yet.


 

Better to not ban him. He will just create another account and begin scamming people from the start.... Just warn people of his behaviour in order to know what to expect...


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 8, 2013)

That whole story really sucks... you still have cf, but you can continue to live with it for a while. I am cf patient myself. I told all my friends about this story and me and my friends were very happy for you. I never imagined something as lucky would happen to me. We all hoped for the best. I still hope the best for you and the progression of your disease, but I am very, very disappointed.


----------



## Naridar (Aug 8, 2013)

There are my detective instincts again. Spot on as usual. 

Seriously, doing this... it's just sick. I'd bet anything there were people on the forums who were IRL worried about your health. It's people like you who cause so many to lose faith in humanity.
If I were one of the mods, I'd vote on banning, but it's not my job to decide.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Better to not ban him. He will just create another account and begin scamming people from the start.... Just warn people of his behaviour in order to know what to expect...


He can't if he's IP banned.
Btw, I saw the suspicious thread P1ng made this monday and the coments in it. It was an interesting read. At the end, he got banned. Now I see that he is un-banned atm. However, keeping him unbanned like that, does that mean that the others will be able to do the same and they'll also have a chance of being unbanned as well? Doesn't seem fair.
I think the members should have a say in the matter, as a community, whether we should give him another chance or not.
This isn't a joke. This is a serious matter. It could have been a real member on death's door. Playing the entire community and outright misleading them... It takes a warped mind to do something as cruel as this.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

I understand that a lot of you want me banned, what I did was unforgivable. I have realized that lieing is no way to handle any of this though, which is why I'm being honest with everyone.

If I do not get banned again, I will work on trying to regain what shred of trust I can from all of you. That is all I can do anymore.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I understand that a lot of you want me banned, what I did was unforgivable. I have realized that lieing is no way to handle any of this though, which is why I'm being honest with everyone.
> 
> If I do not get banned again, I will work on trying to regain what shred of trust I can from all of you. That is all I can do anymore.


 
I don't feel like PM'ing you but i have a couple of questions.....why? & what was you thinking to think you wouldn't get found out?


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 8, 2013)

HENTMEI!!! HENTMEI!!! HENTMEI!!! HENTMEI!!! HENTMEI!!! HENTMEI!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 8, 2013)

I for one already knew that you were a homosexual furry.


----------



## Bake (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Well, i saw the other thread, read a little, but didn't really care that much as i am not that emotionaly invested with members of this forum, being rarely online and all... But, from the little i saw, it seemed fishy. I thought to write about it, but said nevermind, no need to make enemies of people who would defend the honor of a lady in distress in truly online-knightly manner.
> 
> Anyway, Xuphor, your biggest problem is not homosexuality. Your biggest problem is psychopathy and narcissistic disorder.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 8, 2013)

eyes said:


> I don't feel like PM'ing you but i have a couple of questions.....why? & what was you thinking to think you wouldn't get found out?


If you're asking why I realized lieing is not the way to do things, it's because of my deserved hatred I got for lieing. All it did was give me problems.
If you're asking why I exageratted by week long CF hospital stay into a lung transplant, I honeslty just liked the attention.

As for why I thought I wouldn't get found out: I am not smart. I thought I'd be able to come up with an excuse out of anything, which obviously did not end up being the case.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 8, 2013)

All of you thinking he'll do it again are pretty retarded.
How the hell could he possibly pull that off. There isn't a single person going to believe him even if he tried and mods would likely shut him down in minutes.
It's just impossible, current account or not.

He didn't have to reveal his real, current situation, nor apologize to us after all this. He was banned. He chose to come back and at least explain things.

Overall I think this is a pretty shitty situation, obviously. It was a really sad and pathetic thing to do, no matter the situation.
But you are a pretty terrible liar, so honestly figuring out that it was a lie wasn't that difficult once the miracles started chaining.

I'd say I forgive you. But I wasn't very attached to the thread in the first place. I kept up on the updates, but the more time progressed the more obvious things became.

I do feel sorry for all the people who were very emotionally attached to the whole thing. But it's a good lesson. Compassion isn't a bad thing, but you still need to use your head and be careful. Don't just accept everything on blind faith.

I'm on the "There's no need to ban Xuphor" train. If Xuphor can stand being here with so many people radiating hatred, then that's fine. Go for it. It really doesn't affect me one way or the other.

As has been said, I agree that at the end of the day, this situation showed that we ARE a community. There's plenty to be proud about, showing this community really has compassion for its fellow members, even if we don't always get along.



chavosaur said:


> I never believed you from the start anyway so I'm not really affected.
> I'm now waiting for the thread where Blaze admits all his lies and finally come to terms with his "dying 3 times" ;O;


 
Plenty of us are waiting for it but it'll never happen. He's too stubborn, or something snapped and he believes everything in his head. Whichever.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> All of you thinking he'll do it again are pretty retarded.
> How the hell could he possibly pull that off. There isn't a single person going to believe him even if he tried and mods would likely shut him down in minutes.
> It's just impossible, current account or not.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I never got that much attached myself, but for those that did... Goddamn, that must feel shitty to them.
It did show that we did get along like a family like i said in my post. But to trample on all that, that's just mean...
But yeah bottom line is, do not instantly believe what u see on the internet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 8, 2013)

You know what?

I'm usually quite a sceptical person. I was aware of the whole CF situation prior to this, so this course of events was something to expect, but I'd be lying (how about that?) if I said I didn't have at least some doubt in my mind as to what was really happening, especially when the necessary money conveniently became available and compatible lungs miraculously appeared. Because I'm aware of my inherent sceptical nature, I was willing to waive that side of me on this occasion, as the consequences would have been dire enough were they true to warrant taking it seriously now.

At least now I know that my universal scepticism was in this case absolutely warranted. Misleading people regarding your identity is one thing (still inadvisable) but using your condition and leading people to believe that you were in immediate and serious danger is just tremendously vile and utterly despicable. I do not take kindly to being lied to. Forgiveness is indeed a quality which everyone should strive to cultivate and I am generally a forgiving person, however, although I respect your confession, I cannot guarantee I will ever be able to fully extend it to you regarding this matter.

The website hosting the electronic card people signed was down for maintenance every time I attempted to access it, so as a result I never signed it. With this revelation I am now glad I did not. It's also fortunate that this was not a card which existed in any physical form either.

Because I would burn it.

My hearts are closed to you.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 8, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> All of you thinking he'll do it again are pretty retarded.


 
Thanks for calling us pretty retarded.

Since you are without a doubt a world class genius, do us a favour and learn about psychological disorders a little bit...

This was not a prank. He didn't want to reveal the truth, he just made many mistakes and couldn't cover it anymore. If he could, you would still be crying about "the poor girl"... Yeah, you geniuses who think he won't do anything again...


He won't try something like _this_ with his current nickname, but he will try other things, and of course he can always use new nicknames as well...

The thing he did, is just *sick*. Decent normal people don't do things like this. 

If you think he really feels sorry about what he did, you are not only retarded, you are delusional...


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been watching your thread since the beginning, and believed all of it. Until now. Even after I learned the truth, I don't feel angry or mad at all, just a little shocked. However it surprises me that someone would do this just for some attention.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> especially when the necessary money conveniently became available and compatible lungs miraculously appeared.


 
I was fine with the money, i completely accepted the mysterious benefactor, it was the speed of the lungs being found & being a match when i first started hearing alarm bells.

Yet i still put my doubt to the back of my mind & put it down to perhaps lungs in the US are more readily available than the UK due to population (yeah i know pretty dumb, but i was really feeling for this girl facing death)


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Thanks for calling us pretty retarded.
> 
> Since you are without a doubt a world class genius, do us a favour and learn about psychological disorders a little bit...
> 
> ...


"He used us. Treated us like his playthings just for his amusement" is what you're thinking, right?


eyes said:


> I was fine with the money, i completely accepted the mysterious benefactor, it was the speed of the lungs being found & being a match when i first started hearing alarm bells.
> 
> Yet i still put my doubt to the back of my mind & put it down to perhaps lungs in the US are more readily available than the UK due to population (yeah i know pretty dumb, but i was really feeling for this girl facing death)


Him being a girl was another lie. He's a boy.
Wow, now people will start seeing him as an ungreatful little prick. Starting to give the cold shoulder. When he will really need help for his condition (if he still wants to live), barely no one will give him a helping hand due to the fear of being lied to.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Thanks for calling us pretty retarded.
> 
> Since you are without a doubt a world class genius, do us a favour and learn about psychological disorders a little bit...
> 
> ...


 
There's something we humans have called IP addresses.
Even if he changes his, the location is the same. Some big event coming from a newbie is mighty suspicious, and after this, staff will be on the lookout.
Herpderp.
Not to mention in general, I doubt the community as a whole will just eat up situations like this with no proof again.

The situation may be total shit, but you're blowing it way out of proportion if you really think it's _that_ bad. In the end, none of us lost anything except a bit of time, oh and respect for Xuphor.
You're treating this like Xuphor came to your house and beat your dog to death and then lied about it.
I'd consider myself a pretty emotional person, and yet i've walked out of this unscathed. Its not because i'm heartless, it's because i'm realistic.

Xuphor isn't some rabid beast, just an attention whore, and it seems like you're too emotionally distraught to think clearly. I'd suggest you take a breather and a break and come back with a clear head. You're the one who's delusional.
I don't think there was any intent to hurt. Doesn't seem like it at all. Xuphor wanted attention, and didn't think what his idiotic lie would turn into. He said it himself, he was very surprised he got as much attention as he did. The lie grew too big.
People have a reason to be mad, sure. I'm not even going to argue against that. People are entitled to be mad.
But my statement stands clear and true. Xuphor can never try something like this again, new account or not. It wont work, and yes, you're retarded if you think he could even try. He'd be shut down immediately.


----------



## Issac (Aug 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just a side thought can we stop using the term "emotional rape" because like *I thought it was decided on this forum to not throw around "rape" so nonchalantly?* Like either way you think on that policy it was still decided on and I'm not sure equating falsely coaxing sympathy from random internet forums to forcible sexual assault is like an accurate metaphor.
> 
> We're not PewDiePie just sayin'.


 

I thought so too. But whenever I tell people not to use that word too often / lightly / nonchalantly... I get pretty much flamed. I think it was good that it was censored on the previous forum :/


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't have a lot of posts, but I'm always lurking around here and was following the original thread, so my 2 cents..

No, xuphor, I don't hate you.  I do feel sorry for your, that because of your attention addiction, you took all the good will, trust, and relationships you had built up here and cashed them all in for an attention-buzz.  This thread will run its course, then it will all be gone. 

For my turn at "amateur psychology hour" I would encourage you to look at the patterns in your life.  Your coming out to your parents got you (negative) attention, just like this thread here.  Low self-esteem (not liking how you look) is likely a condition you've latched on to because it gets others to affirm you (problem is saying that stuff to get attention eventually you believe and wind up trapped in not liking yourself which I assume has happened). 

Bottom line is the issues in your life that you've made public stem from your attention addiction.  If you choose to change, I'd bet that you can't on your own.  You're in too deep at this point.  You'll need help.  For that, you'll need someone who will accept you for who you are, but will still tell you the stuff you don't want to hear, but also won't go to the extremes of fawning over you or being angry at you as that will feed the addiction (a tall order I know).  I would suggest either professional help or possibly clergy (if you're willing and you can find one that fits the bill).  Not to get religious on everyone (and I did read that you're agnostic), but turning it over to God is also a necessary first step, if you want free of this crap.


----------



## Zorua (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel the need to point out that this wasn't done *just *for attention; he used his twitter handle to blackmail devs into giving him beta invites, using his supposed medical condition and imminent death as an excuse.

EDIT: Also, you claim you that came out about your sexuality to your parents when you were 11. That's fine, but you also said that you came out as a furry. Were furries even a thing 11 years ago? Of course, given that you haven't lied about being 25.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

Again, I hope for his sick that he's pretty damn serious about wanting to have a fresh start and let's be honest, no one, especially on the internet, is perfect.  Granted, the prank that was pulled was pretty grievous and downright foolish, but if he really wants a second chance and IF he's serious about it, then he can make amends. Granted, it's not going to be easy to just start anew and expect forgiveness in a short period of time.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Anyway, Xuphor, your biggest problem is not homosexuality. Your biggest problem is psychopathy and narcissistic disorder.


 
You clearly know nothing about mental health issues. It's opinions like that that stigmatise those with mental health issues.

And people thinking they are experts on things they google just irritates me.



TemplarGR said:


> Since you are without a doubt a world class genius, do us a favour and learn about psychological disorders a little bit...


Perhaps you should.

On topic: Everyone lies, if you say you don't, take a guess at what you are?

Lying very easily gets out of control and can lead to situations like this.

As for wanting attention, who doesn't like postive attention? Attention seeking is understandable behaviour, especially is the case of Xuphor with what he said in the first post.

My opinion has changed in only one way. I just thought Xuphor was a cool girl to talk to occasionally. Now only the gender of that has changed.

I wasn't emotionally invested, I went "Awww" at the situation. There was a little doubt (it's the internet...) but as no donations or anything was being asked for I had no reason to give them any thought.

He didn't ask money from you, steal money from you, burn your house down or beat up your mum. So chill out a little. I can understand people being angry about this who were emotional about it but... no need for hate. Once you've lied the best thing to do is to come clean and that happened.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I hope that some of you can forgive me for what I've done, but I know that some of you just can't.



Easily forgiven.



> My parents really disowned me when I was 11 ish. The reason for that is because I came out as gay and a furry togerther.



That's too hard even though they're christians. I honestly don't know what a furry is (even though I'm a brony o.O), but I think I might know.Either way, that's fucked up.



> I am an attention whore a lot of the time.



I have no life or "friends", but I have standards, I accept that I'll always be a 'weird freak'.



> I am a very homosexual 25 year old guy that wishes he was a female



I can say that kinda I wish I was a female, that would make my life easier really, really, really easier.My social status would be great too. ;.;



> No lung transplant, no anonymous donor.



Very sad.



> people were getting MUCH more involved that I thought they would.



You got that right, I have donation sources that would have probably gave you enough money.



> I am very much a computer geek. The avatar and signature really are my own 3d model creations that I made with Blender and use in Second Life.



I knew there was something different about it.



> They are diehard Catholics, and they swear I will go to hell when I die because of that.



That may be true, but then again, rasist, thieves, gang members, and even homosexuals christians are not going to hell.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 8, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> That may be true, but then again, rasist, thieves, gang members, and even homosexuals christians are not going to hell.


 
They will if they die, simply because hell is not the place of torment people think, just the term for the state of death, i.e. non-existence.

Not that that's relevant right now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2013)

Meh, whatever.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Aug 8, 2013)

It's okay, Xuphor. I forgive you.

Life can be a very lonely existence. If a little bit of attention helps to ease that, I won't hold it against you, deception or no.

If I may make a suggestion for the future, though, perhaps you could channel that into writing a sad story about a girl on her deathbed.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 8, 2013)

The Pi said:


> You clearly know nothing about mental health issues. It's opinions like that that stigmatise those with mental health issues.
> 
> And people thinking they are experts on things they google just irritates me.
> 
> ...


 

So let me get this straight:

It is okay for someone to manipulate hundrends(if not thousands) of people's emotions for his own amusement and ego, but it is wrong for me to criticize it because he didn't steal money from me or beat up my mum?

Yeah right...

Also, he clearly shows signs of psychological disorders. Of course, i can't make a proper examination of him, he needs to find a professional near him(although he won't because people like him believe they do nothing wrong).

That there are people who defend him from criticism, is just sad. It seems you get what you deserve, you deserve to be duped...


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> It is okay for someone to manipulate hundrends(if not thousands) of people's emotions for his own amusement and ego, but it is wrong for me to criticize it because he didn't steal money from me or beat up my mum?
> 
> ...



You should just stop while you're..."ahead". You look like an idiot.
It's not that we're going too easy on Xuphor, you just don't get it. You're basically taking this whole thing as a personal attack, and it's not.
It's kind of a joke that you're THIS mad. If we wanna talk about issues, perhaps we should discuss your anger issues.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 8, 2013)

Can we just let this whole issue be done with. It is extremely embarrassing for the temp and the sooner it all gets buried the better.


----------



## tofast4u (Aug 8, 2013)

Who agrees that he needs to be put into a mental house?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Is this why my picture thread got locked for being mad gay?
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's hard for me to forgive something like that right now, maybe over time though.



It is actually.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> It is okay for someone to manipulate hundrends(if not thousands) of people's emotions for his own amusement and ego, but it is wrong for me to criticize it because he didn't steal money from me or beat up my mum?
> 
> ...


 
I never said it was right, I said it's understandable.

It's the "he clearly shows signs of psychological disorders." that gets me. He lied so he has mental health issues? Surely you can understand how that stigmatises people with mental ill heath?

There is already lying incorrectly assoicated with certain disorders, in particular BPD. So please, don't enforce the stereotype.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 8, 2013)

People... lie on the internet to get attention?

WHO WOULD DO THAT GUYS THIS IS UNHEARD OF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!1111111111iphknegvkzxhgaerwihvc


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Gullible tempers

http://gbatemp.net/threads/im-sorry.335697/

I think he should be banned from the temp for a whole month.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 8, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> You should just stop while you're..."ahead". You look like an idiot.
> It's not that we're going too easy on Xuphor, you just don't get it. You're basically taking this whole thing as a personal attack, and it's not.
> It's kind of a joke that you're THIS mad. If we wanna talk about issues, perhaps we should discuss your anger issues.


 

Anger? What anger? This is hilarious. I am so calm even zen monks can't touch me 

Seriously, there is no anger. And i am not attacking him, i don't even care about the guy, don't know him or anything. I just give my honest opinion on a public forum, but of course only really angry people do that...

PS: It is one thing to look like an idiot to some, and another to be one...



The Pi said:


> I never said it was right, I said it's understandable.
> 
> It's the "he clearly shows signs of psychological disorders." that gets me. He lied so he has mental health issues? Surely you can understand how that stigmatises people with mental ill heath?
> 
> There is already lying incorrectly assoicated with certain disorders, in particular BPD. So please, don't enforce the stereotype.


 

No, this is pathological lying. He has been lying from the very beginning. Not only about his health issues. His whole appearence online is a lie. You don't even know that current info is genuine...

Pathological lying for no real gain, for adults, is a giveway of serious mental issues.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 8, 2013)

You know what really fucking sucks right now? This entire thread is just giving Xuphor the attention he wants. 

I am genuinely surprised that Costello let you back onto the site so easily. It is one thing to sit and lie to this community, but it is another thing entirely to lie and use the premises of imminent death and a life threatening disease in a sick and disgusting attempt to garner attention. I actually have a real life friend who is suffering from a life-threatening disease, with imminent death, so this in particular is completely below the belt. The fact that you are using this condition to garner praise and sympathies is absolutely disgusting. I mentioned earlier that I was willing to give you a bit of merit for coming clean, but that's almost nothing compared to what you did to us. After seeing all of the disgusting proof that you were not who you are really shattered any trust I had in life. The whole "I'm gonna die give me beta keys to all the games I want" thing is so terrible to read, I can't believe that a person could ever go that low. I have an extremely fucked up family, but even they couldn't go that low. 

If this were up to me, I'd love to see the word "Banned" next to your name again. You coming back is just opening up more wounds, and giving yourself more attention, but for others, it's giving them closure over this atrocity. But then again, I'm sure that's what you wanted, deep down.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 8, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Also, he clearly shows signs of psychological disorders.


You claimed he had a "narcissistic disorder".

Narcissism is in this form is an underlying characteristic -- you're just throwing terms around to seem like an intellectual, and you're not.
NPD (narcissistic personality disorder) is a _*fa**r*_ different thing than craving internet attention, at least try to teach yourself Psychology 101 before attempting to dissect the mind of another human being.



TemplarGR said:


> PS: It is one thing to look like an idiot to some, and another to be one...


_*That*_ is egocentrism, thinking that nobody else's opinion about you matters and somehow your repetition of the same exact insult is more meaningful.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 8, 2013)

Funny thing is that Xuphor is still getting attention through a thread that says he lied to get attention.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 8, 2013)

why would anyone expect honesty on the webs?

im going to reveal a big spoiler...



Spoiler



The internet ruins lives and nothing is ever true!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 8, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Funny thing is that Xuphor is still getting attention through a thread that says he lied to get attention.


 

Haha I said the EXACT same thing. I'd rather prefer if p1ngpong just updated the old thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 8, 2013)

VashTS said:


> The internet ruins lives and nothing is ever true!


 
Therefore your statement is also false, rendering your argument a paradox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

VashTS said:


> why would anyone expect honesty on the webs?
> 
> im going to reveal a big spoiler...
> 
> ...


 
Paradoxical statement is paradoxical.

If everything on the internet is a lie, what you just said contradicted itself and rendered invalid.


----------



## ilman (Aug 8, 2013)

Forgive you? I'm going to admire you!
I mean, you trolled more than half the forum in a single thread and very rarely is there such a level of troll!

But, seriously, that was a dick move. The Internet is insecure because of people like you, well, people like you with more believable stories(since the beginning it screamed fake and that sister part basically confirmed it). If you want attention, don't search for lies to tell, search for friends. Even a single close friend can fix up the need for attention and, while I don't know what it is to be homo and into furries, I'm sure you can find a person similar to yourself. At least, even if you try something similar again, nobody'll care, so this attention mine is all empty.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor The funny thing about this website... you might remember from your original thread when I said we're all one big family.  It's a shame that you've caused yourself yet more family issues that in the end may have the same outcome.

What you did on wrong, sick, and twisted on many levels. You pulled at the heartstrings of this grand community, got multiple people to feel sorrow for your imminent passing, all just for kicks.  This website, or the vast userpool of members specifically, has done nothing wrong to you, yet you conned them. I don't even know you outside of seeing you be a frequent poster, yet I was still concerned for your well being and I even told some of my close friends.

Lies beget more lies, and since you only tried to be careful on this website, yet no other ones, you were found out pretty damn quick after your "sister" blew up on the entire forum.  How she went about it was strikingly immature, and after seeing who was really behind it, I think it's just testament to what kind of a person you are.

Aside from some of the religious bigots we have here...

Nobody on this forum hates you for being gay.
Nobody on this forum hates you for being a furry.
Nobody on this forum hates you for being a dude (regardless of your desire to not be one)

I don't hate you.  I can definitely respect your owning up to what you've done, but don't mistake that for a second as forgiveness.  I hate to say it this way, but you're on my shitlist on this forum for everything you've done to the other members here and being an outright liar this entire time, and if not that, then even just the hassle you've caused for the members and the Moderating/Administrating staff.

Frankly, I think you deserve to stay banned from this forum for good.  However, that's not my decision to make.  Your fate here lies in the hands of the Staff, and whatever decision they come to, whenever that may be, I'll stand behind it.

And before I hit submit, I have a few things to ask and a few points to raise.

-How bad is your CF actually? It sounds like you're not actually "dying" nearly as much as you made yourself out to be, correct?  You don't _need_ a lung transplant at this point in time without fear of dying by the end of the month?

-You really came out to your parents about being gay and furry at 11 years old? I mean fuck, when I was 11, I didn't like girls because they were weird, and every single friend of mine was a guy, but I didn't know (let alone even think of) whether I was straight or gay, I was just a happy, 11 year old kid.  And I liked cartoons with anthropomorphic animals in them because they tended to be funny. At that point I didn't even know what furryism was (hell, I'm 21 now and I didn't even know till a few years ago)

-A note on one of the lies you _tried_ to spin once everything went horridly downhill for you... Provided you did actually have a sister, I could understand paying her $25 a day to house sit.  Shit, I'd do it. What *really* got me was when you she said that that $25 a day was more pay than she makes at her normal job... come on.  If my job was paying me <$25 a day, I'd fucking quit on principal.

With that, I relegate myself to sitting back and watching where this thread goes.

I'm still under the belief that p1ngpong is a pretty lady.

This website is still a sham.

#gbatempscandal2013


----------



## Par39 (Aug 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> If you want attention, don't search for lies to tell, search for friends. Even a single close friend can fix up the need for attention


I have to say I agree with this completely. I've got one friend who'll drop pretty much everything if I need someone to talk to, even if I'm upset over a silly thing. Though I was the type to bottle everything up and cry about it when alone, trying to avoid drawing attention. Still, it's really nice to know there's someone out there who'll give me all of their attention if I need it.

On topic, I believed the whole thing. I only wondered about a rich celebrity Temper briefly, considering this is a hacking site, but just assumed rich people need something to do with their time. But I'm the first to admit I'm naive and too gullible, so... no hard feelings.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2013)

Costello said:


> And it's okay to be homosexual and be into furries, anyone who tells you otherwise is a homophobic c*nt.


Translation: If your personal beliefs are different than my personal beliefs, you are terrible because believing something different from me is terrible.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Aug 8, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Translation: If your personal beliefs are different than my personal beliefs, you are terrible because believing something different from me is terrible.


Nice, so believing that black people are inferior and stuff is ok too.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2013)

Aurora Wright said:


> Nice, so believing that black people are inferior and stuff is ok too.


Please, let's not go into this.  I was just showing the flaw in his statement.    Just because someone disagrees with you that doesn't make them a c*nt.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2013)

Personally Xuph, I forgive you and forget about everything that happened (dunno to how far I can forget it but I won't see you any different from it)

I like giving people second chances.
And I hope that you'd just continue on being yourself (well without the... you know) c:
Well that and, continue with our PM ;p


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate to be this guy, but how do we know that all of the OP is true?

I'm not angry at Xuphor, I'm just very disappointed that he (almost said she) could do something like this.  If the purpose of the previous thread was to get attention, then how do we know this isn't for attention? It certainly accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 8, 2013)

Once again the Damn Gays screw us over......and here I was thinking only us regular folks were lying deceitful bastards


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2013)

I could post all my hate filled thoughts here but the post would just get deleted and I would probably get a warning for it, so I'll try and keep it clean.

What you did what the worst thing I've seen on these forums yet (yes even 100x worse than bonemonkey)
You should be ashamed taking advantage of people's emotions and as well as the disease. But you dont probably give a shit about it, just doing this to appease the staff and go back to attention whoring.

But to get to the point, I do not forgive you and frankly think you deserve at least a 1 month ban if not permanent.
For all we know the whole first post is just another one of your lies looking for attention and trolling the forums again, your probably some 12 yr old kid and saying your homosexual to gain some sort of sympathy.
Thats basically the sate of things right now...


----------



## natkoden (Aug 8, 2013)

Why is everyone on gbatemp gay?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

natkoden said:


> Why is everyone on gbatemp gay?


 

Why should their lifestyle affect yours? Let it be. What they do in their private lives isn't your concern.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2013)

Well Xuphor, to be completely honest, I did clench my fists when I first read that it was all a lie.

I had never written a post that big, and with so much will, as I did in your old topic. I really was caring for you.

But you may be surprised, the same way I was worried about you, I can also forgive. Everyone makes mistakes, regardless of how and why. I've made my share of idiot things. And I still screw up many times.

I don't know how this community will take it, but I'm a grown up and I do forgive you.

To me, the most important thing right now, is the fact that you decided to come clean and apologize. To me, that's more than enough.

I am terribly sorry that you actually have CF. That's about the only thing I wish you *had* lied about.

I will still root for you, and your health. I really hope you get well soon, as that is a terrible condition. No one deserves to suffer from such a thing.

But you should also learn from your mistakes. A lot of people here cared for you. Telling the truth is much more rewarding than getting "attention".

I hope you recover soon, and I hope all the best for you Xuphor.

Regardless of whatever has happened, I still thank you for opening my eyes to the horrible things some people go through everyday, while I enjoy my healthy ass everyday.

So in short, welcome back to the Temp. I hope we can get back to discussing how bad today's games are and how awesome Mario's cap is in no time.

Im pretty sure you haven't gotten many of these, and since I'm actually not mad at all, have a smile:


----------



## LinkFan16 (Aug 8, 2013)

You don't need lies to get attention. How about being honest to get attention? You would have done much better that way, but you had to choose the wrong path. People felt for you, they prayed for your safety - yet you only used them to play your sick sad little game made of lies. Lying about your own death isn't funny at all. I am a nice person and I tend to forgive people, but you have gone too far. You should be extremely thankful that mods and admins even gave you a second chance after shamelessly lying to and betraying almost the whole community.


----------



## natkoden (Aug 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why should their lifestyle affect yours? Let it be. What they do in their private lives isn't your concern. Don't be stuck up about it, don't like it, deal with it.


 

I bet you're gay.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2013)

natkoden said:


> I bet you're gay.


 
Dude...easy. So what? Let them be gay. I'm not gay and I don't care.. :/


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 8, 2013)

natkoden said:


> I bet you're gay.


 

Whether or not they are, it doesn't matter to you, nor the topic at hand. Drop it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 1 - I am not female, i just truly wish I was one. In truth, I am a very homosexual male, with a heavy fixation on furries.


/stops reading


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 8, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Whether or not they are, it doesn't matter to you, nor the topic at hand. Drop it.


 
Couldn't we completely close this thread?, we discussed it. Xuphor got enough attention. we know what gbatemp thinks about him.
There won't be anything else here than forgiving/hating whatever, the discussion is over.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Couldn't we completely close this thread?, we discussed it. Xuphor got enough attention. we know what gbatemp thinks about him.
> There won't be anything else here than forgiving/hating whatever, the discussion is over.


 
I disagree. I think everyone should get a chance to answer it.

I didnt get a chance to do it in the previous 2 topics about Xuphor, and I did not like it very much.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 8, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Couldn't we completely close this thread?, we discussed it. Xuphor got enough attention. we know what gbatemp thinks about him.
> There won't be anything else here than forgiving/hating whatever, the discussion is over.


 

At this point, the attention is just a byproduct to the goal at hand, which is taking responsibility for his actions, and facing the community at large.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I never believed you from the start anyway so I'm not really affected.
> I'm now waiting for the thread where Blaze admits all his lies and finally come to terms with his "dying 3 times" ;O;


 

You do know I can read this, right?


----------



## lafleche (Aug 8, 2013)

Please close this topic and don't give Xuphor some new forum thread to give him even more attention....


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2013)

lafleche said:


> Please close this topic and don't give Xuphor some new forum thread to give him even more attention....


 

You did read what TwinRetro said, right? "At this point, the attention is just a byproduct to the goal at hand, which is taking responsibility for his actions, and facing the community at large."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

I really don't have anything to say, except that I forgive you. I'd be lying if I said I won't be skeptical of you for a while, but God knows I've done awful things myself (even if that aren't particularly similar to this awful thing), and yet I've been forgiven.

Also, I can't blame anyone else here for being incredibly angry, but to those people I will say this: Xuphor, the he formerly known as she, seriously lied in a really unacceptable way, yes. But he also came clean because the community here was worth it to him, in the end. That's gotta mean something.


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I may not be an active member here, but I comment sometimes here and there. When I saw your very first thread personally, I didn't believe you at first and then I started reading the comments on this thread and some apparent confirmations that's when I believed it at least partially because the Internet and forums in general are full of twisted fucks who're full of lies. I don't think I owe you any forgiving since I didn't even pay attention to it much. When the fake sister made an entering in this forum and some lies started to be made up eventually I knew this whole thing was a lie.

Good luck in life, but remember what you've done whether you're seeking forgiveness from people or not THIS will haunt you forever and will always be part of you.


----------



## lafleche (Aug 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You did read what TwinRetro said, right? "At this point, the attention is just a byproduct to the goal at hand, which is taking responsibility for his actions, and facing the community at large."


Yes I can read! Let us agree to disagree then.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 8, 2013)

He came clean because he realized he couldn't keep up the stunt any longer.  Otherwise it just would've kept going until he was "out of surgery," and we would've all believed it and gave him even more attention.  Luckily there are people who don't blindly believe every sob story on the internet, and were able to point out holes in Xuphor's story, leading to him being questioned by staff, and eventually being banned.

Even though he apologized, it still doesn't make it right.  He should honestly just be banned and forgotten about.  You shouldn't be able to do this kind of shit and just get off the hook.  If people can be banned for hosting fake contests, or even just petty trolling, why the fuck isn't Xuphor banned for sucking an entire community into his bullshit, attention-whoring hoax?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> You do know I can read this, right?


I was hoping so. 
When all this stuff kept coming up about Xuphor, I didn't believe it because I remembered your stories. I believed you at first as well until the stories became more and more... Crazy to say the least. 
Maybe now you can follow Xuphors's example and AT LEAST provide some kind of proof to support any of your claims.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 8, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> (...) I told my wife, I told her friends, they told their friends, and it went on to the local church, an they were praying for you as well. I hope you realize that this hasn't just effected the members here of GBAtemp, your lies have spread through other elements of my life, and I'm sure of others as well. I knew something was up as soon as the mysterious benefactor came through, and the part about you coughing up blood as you were in chat with me? Classic. You should have won an Oscar for that performance.
> 
> I'm usually someone that forgives easily, but you crossed a line. If it was just a lie about you being a woman, or a lie about you being a Russian national (lol), that would be one thing. But you took your disease, a disease that people die of every year, because they can't afford a transplant, or can't find a donor in time, and turned it into a tool for attention and sympathy. You have shattered the trust of this site, and the trust of the Staff team. Furthermore, you have maimed the reliability of anyone that comes onto this forum that actually has a life threatening disease or condition. The fact that you didn't take anyone's money is comparable to a duck fart in a hurricane next to the lies you spun. You are a scumbag, an attention whore, and if my usergroup title were purple, I'd see you banned again in a heartbeat. You can call me heartless for the statement I made, but at least I would be in good company, right, Xuphor?


 
Yea.. forgiving Xuphor, understanding his side on this and trying to move on is one thing...

but seriously ...if all of this things that happened, that you could say that affected a at least whole community, are not reason enough for a Perma Ban, than well ...this forum has some other big problems...





ProtoKun7 said:


> (...) The website hosting the electronic card people signed was down for maintenance every time I attempted to access it, so as a result I never signed it. With this revelation I am now glad I did not. It's also fortunate that this was not a card which existed in any physical form either.
> 
> Because I would burn it.


 
Somewhat burning it is not that bad of a idea. It's pretty easy to delete the messages on that card. If someone here don't want his, now useless, message to be archived there, I recommend deleting it.

I don't know if the creator of the card has the power to delete it for good though..  Team Fail ?


----------



## loco365 (Aug 8, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Yea.. forgiving Xuphor, understanding his side on this and trying to move on is one thing...
> 
> but seriously ...if all of this things that happened, that you could say that affected a at least whole community, are not reason enough for a Perma Ban, than well ...this forum has some other big problems...
> 
> ...


 
I can probably go and remove it. Since it no longer serves its purpose.

Edit: I've cancelled the delivery and I will be going through and pruning all the (what was heartfelt) messages. I can't seem to actually delete the card.

Edit 2: Done.


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 8, 2013)

This whole confession thing isn't really going to pass because at this point at least to me and judging from the comments here, they just won't view you the same and I'm pretty sure a lot of people will dislike you. I actually agree with Forstride if the lie kept on going on we would still see some more lies and we would never even find out the truth heck we don't even know whether in this thread he's telling the truth.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I think you've all learned a valuable lesson...

Don't believe anything, not one single thing, you read on the Internet.


I will go out on a bit of a limb for this weirdo, though, and say that anyone who posts in this forum on a daily basis is an attention whore.  Y'all are just jealous someone did it better than you.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 8, 2013)

Also, that "My parents really disowned me when I was 11 ish" talk ...yeah, would be sad if true, but I don't see any reason for people believing on this smelly talk right now..

This story has weird holes, the same way the other stories that were confirmed as lies had..

Just say'n


----------



## ßleck (Aug 8, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Well I think you've all learned a valuable lesson...
> 
> Don't believe anything, not one single thing, you read on the Internet.


 
Not sure if I should believe this or not...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't care, good luck with your disease though.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 8, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I will go out on a bit of a limb for this weirdo, though, and say that anyone who posts in this forum on a daily basis is an attention whore.  Y'all are just jealous someone did it better than you.



So because we are a community who like to chat every day about video games, modding, flash carts, and whatever else there is off topic, we are all attention whores? 

I disagree. I have friends here I like chatting with. I like answering questions when I can. I don't usually talk about myself, unless I'm in a pm and it is part of the conversation. 

You're missing the point of this thread completely, and any attention from this one is only a byproduct as TwinRetro said.

We get together socially on this forum and that's it. It's what all other forums do.


----------



## Issac (Aug 8, 2013)

What Xuph did was dickish, but if he can better himself, why not give him another chance? I mean what does it hurt? If he tries something again, we can ignore it. If you have a personal problem with him after this, you can ignore him (with the ignore setting. you won't see him at all). 

I'm all for giving second chances.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2013)

I read the entire thread just now and I can quote a ton of people but I'm not going to.
It's pretty hard reading the hateful comments about Xuph but some aren't even on topic at all.
Well that and people quoting others and taking it personally.

Anyway.
Xuph, once again.
I forgive you.
I just hope that you at one time PM me and that we can start being proper friends.

Like I said before, I all about giving people a second chance.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Aug 8, 2013)

Page 10 replier here, I know it's late but I just read the OP.

Xuphor In the OP, you publicly state that you are "a homosexual male who wishes [s/]he were female". I have a question about this. Since the statement is public, the following question is also public, but you can reply to me in PM if you think the reply would be too personal for the thread.

Do you consider that you wish you were female *in order to* ward off the stigma about homosexuality (being attracted to men as a woman being considered more normal than being attracted to men as a man), or do you just wish you were female?

There is a critical difference, and it affects how you think about yourself. In the first case, you haven't fully 'come out' to others or to yourself. In the second case, you may be transgender. In either case, you may get help for this, but it may be expensive and you already have your CF to deal with. Whether your CF is covered by some kind of insurance is up to you, and that insurance, if any, may also help there.

Good luck in the hospital. I have no hard feelings, and if you were dying, my message in your first thread would still apply.


----------



## Lily (Aug 8, 2013)

So it's true then, all women on the internet really are men.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lily said:


> So it's true then, all women on the internet really are men.


 
Xuph is, but I'm not! D: I think tonight I'll take a pic of myself with a sign, my username, and today's date to prove females do exist.

What about another_world? I thought they were female too


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Lily said:


> So it's true then, all women on the internet really are men.


 
Aww c'mon Lily, did you really have to lie about being a girl?
Can't believe you were part of the GBATemp staff team while lying


----------



## Lily (Aug 8, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Aww c'mon Lily, did you really have to lie about being a girl?
> Can't believe you were part of the GBATemp staff team while lying


 

Thank goodness I'm former staff, now I can lie my face off with impunity!


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lily said:


> So it's true then, all women on the internet really are men.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Xuph is, but I'm not! D: I think tonight I'll take a pic of myself with a sign, my username, and today's date to prove females do exist.
> 
> What about another_world? I thought they were female too


 
Brony females doesn't count as human females

Nebuleon DAT COMIC SANS MS D:


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Aug 9, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Brony females doesn't count as human females
> 
> Nebuleon DAT COMIC SANS MS D:


Nope. I am also a Comic Sans MS hater.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Brony females doesn't count as human females
> 
> Nebuleon DAT COMIC SANS MS D:


 
Ponies have nothing to do with my gender. I was born with the body of a female, ergo, I am a female  I did not stop being a human female two years ago when I decided to like ponies...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Ponies have nothing to do with my gender. I was born with the body of a female, ergo, I am a female  I did not stop being a human female two years ago when I decided to like ponies...


 
I really, really hate ponies. But you are right.

Stop being dicks guys.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People... lie on the internet to get attention?
> 
> WHO WOULD DO THAT GUYS THIS IS UNHEARD OF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!1111111111iphknegvkzxhgaerwihvc


Just to lighten the mood, I'm surprised no one has posted this yet.


Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 9, 2013)

So.... ComeTurismo and Xuphor?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 9, 2013)

i read up to page 8 of this before i got to the point of this. i'm seeing the same talk over and over again. yeah if your parents disown you for been gay and cares more about church then you then that's fucked up. still it was not a cool thing of what you did. but i'm glad everything is ok now. also lying about sickness is a no no... i involve Internet Life with my RL most of the time and that's sad... after all i am the true you know what of this site LOL!! i'm way too damn timid and naive on the net and in RL...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> So because we are a community who like to chat every day about video games, modding, flash carts, and whatever else there is off topic, we are all attention whores?
> 
> I disagree. I have friends here I like chatting with. I like answering questions when I can. I don't usually talk about myself, unless I'm in a pm and it is part of the conversation.
> 
> ...


Rule #1 of the Internet:
Don't take shit personally and/or seriously...


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 9, 2013)

I always thought the original story was fishy, and I'm glad to see it's all resolved.

I'm not mad at a kid lying for attention, I used to do it myself.

I'm not mad at him for being gay.

But I do have to say 'wtf' to the furry thing. Seriously man, what the hell.

Also, coming out to your parents is one thing, but to TELL THEM YOU'RE A FURRY? Man, you must have WANTED them to hate you.

Anyways, how's your current health? Doing OK?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2013)

Regardless of rules, regardless of medium, lying _like this_ is not okay. The internet is a form of communication like any other. I've met people on GBAtemp that I trust more than I do people in my own life. People like TrolleyDave.  Devin, and exangel continue to prove that there are real people, with real stories everywhere on this digital world. Other's experiences may be different, but I feel like there is a line that should never be crossed, and this was one of them. I feel like the last three weeks here has been a goddamned episode of Southpark, and I'm not a happy camper. I'm sorry that I can't be a skeptical cynic like the rest of you, but I think that trust has to start somewhere. Xuphor's behavior is inexcusable, and while I think the second chance is up to the moderation staff, I do not agree with it.


----------



## Dork (Aug 9, 2013)

>makes a huge story and lies to the entire board for attention
>there is talk about how it might be fake, users get suspicious and angry
>it turns out it was all for attention
>"HAHA IT'S ALRIGHT MANG PEOPLE LIE ON THE INTERNET"

Think of me as you will, but why is this allowed?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2013)

So glad I stayed out of all this drama. Nothing good comes out of it in the end and it's all just a waste of time and energy.
Xuphor, good that you're not dying, sucks that you still have CF, and about being male... fucking called it.
The lies you made were terrible and it's probably going to be hard to trust anything you say, but I don't see a reason to hate you over it. After all those lies did not personally hurt me (or anyone else on this forum) and all it really did was gain you a lot of attention which I guess is what you wanted. But that's time people chose out of their own free will to waste on this whole ordeal and I think some people are overreacting a bit over it.



Forstride said:


> Yeah, don't worry, we already figured it out. We all saw your posts on other forums taking advantage of your disease, lying to other people about going into surgery, saying you were a guy, etc.
> 
> Either way, I thought you were an annoying piece of shit before, but now I think even less of you. People like you make it hard to believe those who are actually in need of assistance. I can't trust anyone on the internet anymore after this scummy, attention whoring shitfest.
> 
> I'm all for forgiving people for minor stuff, but this is just crossing the line. You fucked up, and you should have to face the consequences of your mistakes. Go find another community to leech off of.


I beg you don't cry


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 9, 2013)

Blebleman said:


> But I do have to say 'wtf' to the furry thing. Seriously man, what the hell.
> 
> Also, coming out to your parents is one thing, but to TELL THEM YOU'RE A FURRY? Man, you must have WANTED them to hate you.
> 
> Anyways, how's your current health? Doing OK?


 
There really isn't a whole lot wrong with being a furry. It's not my cup of tea, but other people have weirder fetishes.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Do you consider that you wish you were female *in order to* ward off the stigma about homosexuality (being attracted to men as a woman being considered more normal than being attracted to men as a man), or do you just wish you were female?


I don't know honestly. The only thing I can say definitely is that I can much more easily relate to being a women, both in a social sense and a sexual sense. I want to be one because it would fit who I am much more.



Blebleman said:


> Also, coming out to your parents is one thing, but to TELL THEM YOU'RE A FURRY?
> Anyways, how's your current health? Doing OK?


I was 11, I didn't understand all the Catholic views, or muchless could even grasp how devout my parents were. I thought they'd understand. See the next question for how my current health is.



Sicklyboy said:


> -How bad is your CF actually? It sounds like you're not actually "dying" nearly as much as you made yourself out to be, correct? You don't _need_ a lung transplant at this point in time without fear of dying by the end of the month?


No, I am actually in relatively good condition for my age paired with CF. I will eventually need a lung transplant many years later (estimated 10-15 more years at my rate) if I wish to live, but I will not bring it up at all here or on any other website I go to. When the need actually comes up, if I don't get the money needed (the figures were accurate, several hundred thousands of dollars, feel free to check that info yourself) then I will suddenly vanish entirely form these and all forums I go to when I die. With what I did, I would not ask for anything of that calibur, even when it'll be true.

If I missed anyone else's real questions to me, let me know. Those are all I could find since my last time I answered.

Side note:
Anyone who is saying this thread is just giving me more attention, technically you are right, it is attention. However, a lot of it is of the extremely negative variety, which no person (even attention whores) in their right mind would ever actually want. I would be more than happy if this thread was completely locked and everyone can start moving on, but this thread is about identifying what the community feels of me, and all my lies. As Costello said, I could get rebanned still, which I desperately do not want to happen. The best way to prevent that (I believe) is being completely honest with everyone, which I will continue to do as long as people have questions,whether my answer will cause me even more negative reactions or not.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 9, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >makes a huge story and lies to the entire board for attention
> >there is talk about how it might be fake, users get suspicious and angry
> >it turns out it was all for attention
> >"HAHA IT'S ALRIGHT MANG PEOPLE LIE ON THE INTERNET"
> ...


My mind blew when it was allowed. At this point I'd very much prefer he was permabanned.


----------



## smile72 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm totally disappointed in you. Why lie? It serves no purpose other than to alienate others and have people distrust, dislike and hate you. Regardless are you sure you are gay and not transsexual? From what you've said it seems you should check out the possibility.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2013)

This can be put behind you, Xuphor.  But you need to promise to yourself to never lie again.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Regardless of rules, regardless of medium, lying _like this_ is not okay. The internet is a form of communication like any other. I've met people on GBAtemp that I trust more than I do people in my own life. People like TrolleyDave. Devin, and exangel continue to prove that there are real people, with real stories everywhere on this digital world. Other's experiences may be different, but I feel like there is a line that should never be crossed, and this was one of them. I feel like the last three weeks here has been a goddamned episode of Southpark, and I'm not a happy camper. I'm sorry that I can't be a skeptical cynic like the rest of you, but I think that trust has to start somewhere. Xuphor's behavior is inexcusable, and while *I think the second chance is up to the moderation staff, I do not agree with it.*


 
I second this. Not because it affects me in any way, but because that means that others could do the same shit and go seemingly unpunished.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I second this. Not because it affects me in any way, but because that means that others could do the same shit and go seemingly unpunished.


I don't think banning is necessary.  Thanks to this thread, most of the forum knows Xuphor lied.  This is a lot of negative attention.  If the staff feels more punishment is needed, perhaps change Xuphor's title to "Liar".

Sometimes things come with their own consequences.  People are now unlikely to believe anything Xuphor posts.

Of course I only skimmed the original thread, so others who were more involved may think differently, harboring a grudge.  Not only does God require that we forgive others, scientific studies show that forgiveness makes you live longer.  So let's move past this.
Xuphor, promise to yourself that you will never lie again.  Not even a small white lie.  If you stop lying, you can earn everyone's trust back.  If you feel you need attention, do something productive.  Do art.  Learn a programming language and program things maybe.  Perhaps write game reviews.  Something that people will love you for, in a good way.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> 5 - My parents really disowned me when I was 11 ish. The reason for that is because I came out as gay and a furry togerther. They are diehard Catholics, and they swear I will go to hell when I die because of that. I also renounced my Catholic faith when I was 16, and turned Agnostic eventually. This obviously did not help matters.


 
Try talking to a Priest about it, I'm sure he will not tell you, you are sure to go to hell.... God doesnt hate gays, he specifically doesnt like guys who sleep with guys.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 9, 2013)

Well here is my two cents: I was actually worried about you. Now it more like "Ok he lied about a good amount of things....Well I can't really get mad at them since I fell for it but I know others won't take this lightly."


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 9, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> I don't think banning is necessary. Thanks to this thread, most of the forum knows Xuphor lied. This is a lot of negative attention. If the staff feels more punishment is needed, perhaps change Xuphor's title to "Liar".
> 
> Sometimes things come with their own consequences. People are now unlikely to believe anything Xuphor posts.
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't mean that everything in life is forgivable. 'Cause there are things that aren't. Those that were heavily involved in it have a right not to forgive. Betraying trust of others isn't something we can just shrug off. I'm done on this matter.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Doesn't mean that everything in life is forgivable. 'Cause there are things that aren't. Those that were heavily involved in it have a right not to forgive. Betraying trust of others isn't so,ething we can just shrug off. I'm done on this matter.


Onely those who have never sinned have the right to not forgive.  But that's no one here, so... yeah.

Damage has been done (at least not physically, from what I read), but can be repaired.  Xuphor if he stops lying, and everyone else if they don't hold a grudge.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 9, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> *Onely those who have never sinned have the right to not forgive.* But that's no one here, so... yeah.
> 
> Damage has been done (at least not physically, from what I read), but can be repaired. Xuphor if he stops lying, and everyone else if they don't hold a grudge.


 
Sorry but I do not entirely believe in everything religion says. That argument doesn't work on me. My apologies.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 9, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Onely those who have never sinned have the right to not forgive. But that's no one here, so... yeah.
> 
> Damage has been done (at least not physically, from what I read), but can be repaired. Xuphor if he stops lying, and everyone else if they don't hold a grudge.


 
Forgiving? ..Sure

Avoiding proper consequences for a problem of this magnitude (that would probably be a ban) ?  ..No

Some acts have consequences ..(this is not a Anarchist forum) ..and forgiveness has nothing to do with it (even though it's always good to forgive)


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Onely those who have never sinned have the right to not forgive.  But that's no one here, so... yeah.
> 
> Damage has been done (at least not physically, from what I read), but can be repaired.  Xuphor if he stops lying, and everyone else if they don't hold a grudge.


The word "forgive" is a terrible bandage. It's like marking over a penis drawing in the bathroom. The mark is still there, and if you look closely, you can see the 'throbbing' flesh of male genitalia. It's why "An eye for and eye" exists. Fair recompense, and retaliation is a way to provide closure. I have to say, punishment is definitely more satisfactory than "I forgive you" will ever be. Until the human race stops being a waste of space, people will just walk all over you with your mentality.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Onely those who have never sinned have the right to not forgive.  But that's no one here, so... yeah.
> 
> Damage has been done (at least not physically, from what I read), but can be repaired.  Xuphor if he stops lying, and everyone else if they don't hold a grudge.



If you really want to bring religion into this, God gave humanity free will. Whether or not you believe in God, humans do have free will regardless. Free will in this circumstance can be defined as a choice to do right and a choice to do wrong, and a choice to forgive or a choice not to forgive.

Regardless if you are religious, you have to decide what's right and what's wrong, and whether you will forgive and forget or whether you will keep holding a grudge against others. I understand for some it is harder to forgive. That's the way it is after someone has "transgressed". 

I've always believed it's far better to give someone the benefit of the doubt. Xuphor has apologized profusely for his mistakes. We've expressed our feelings, and it's time to give him a chance to fit in as his more open self and either treat him with respect or just use the ignore button in your settings if you decide to hold that grudge. 

Think about your actions for a moment- about how they affect Xuphor. I'm 200% positive that all of this that has happened is on Xuphor's mind as well. 

I also think this thread should be closed at this point, but that's just my personal opinion. Nothing we can say will change the past, and it's all about what happens next.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> If you really want to bring religion into this, God gave humanity free will. Whether or not you believe in God, humans do have free will regardless. Free will in this circumstance can be defined as a choice to do right and a choice to do wrong, and a choice to forgive or a choice not to forgive.
> 
> Regardless if you are religious, you have to decide what's right and what's wrong, and whether you will forgive and forget or whether you will keep holding a grudge against others. I understand for some it is harder to forgive. That's the way it is after someone has "transgressed".
> 
> ...


You say he apologized profusely, but in his initial apology, the very first post, his tinypic picture is slathered with "I'M A FAGGOT" all over the place because he used those as searchable keywords for his pic.  Is he trying to garner further sympathy with a ham-handed attempt at self pity?  Seems like this guy is more than willing to toss gays/furries under the bus to further his attention grab.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not sure just suffering the constant malice of the forum members will be enough. Unlike most mediums, the internet has no face to face contact. Malice and such have a lesser impact due to the lack of body language to go with the tone and word choice... this is of course unless the Moderators allow us to harass him to a certain degree, in which case I say just get the ban over with now if it's going to cause further problems with the community. I mean little lies here and there are easy enough to just say "okay" and move on with our lives, but this one was absolutely too heinous on too many levels to be fix with a slap on the wrist, and unpleasant forum foreplay.


I for one took quite a bit of emotional interest in this. I took my time learning a bit more about the world, and how terrible the disease can get. I knew Xuphor (or rather thought I knew) enough to feel quite a bit of empathy for "her" and post encouragement to help "her" realize that this community cares about "her". I do not enjoy having my feelings stomped on in any medium in this fucking dimension or the next. There have been plenty of bans I thought were ridiculous, but never have I thought that someone _should_ be banned for transgressions. Even through all the personal attacks I've had on me (which amount to maybe two people, with one other that I am not cool with), I have not once thought that these people should have been banned. However, with this case I find it insulting that he basically gets a slap on the wrist and continues about his daily life on the 'temp.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I do not advocate harassment of any kind. I've known people who have committed suicide because of internet bullying. As I have also been subjected to such travesties, I will never advocate shit like that.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 9, 2013)

Meanwhile Valwin gets banned for harmlessly trolling Sony fanboys.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> You say he apologized profusely, but in his initial apology, the very first post, his tinypic picture is slathered with "I'M A FAGGOT" all over the place because he used those as searchable keywords for his pic.  Is he trying to garner further sympathy with a ham-handed attempt at self pity?  Seems like this guy is more than willing to toss gays/furries under the bus to further his attention grab.



No one completely changes overnight. I'm sure this is just as hard to deal with for Xuphor as it is for all of us.

I'm certain Xuphor just felt really bad about what happened and that was his way of showing it. 

If you were Xuphor and did this, how would you react?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Meanwhile Valwin gets banned for harmlessly trolling Sony fanboys.


he was banned and unbanned like 10 times...
and kept doing over and over again


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> No one completely changes overnight. I'm sure this is just as hard to deal with for Xuphor as it is for all of us.
> 
> I'm certain Xuphor just felt really bad about what happened and that was his way of showing it.
> 
> If you were Xuphor and did this, how would you react?


Let's examine this line; "1 - I am not female, i just truly wish I was one. In truth, I am a very homosexual male, with a heavy fixation on furries."

"A very heavy fixation on furries" sounds to me like he's trying to pick up sympathy votes from gay and/or furry forum members.  I personally would NOT try to garner sympathy in such a transparent fashion.  I do NOT believe this person is remorseful in any way shape or form.  I am given many warnings, I am personally at 70%.  I do not beg for sympathy, I live with the consequences.


----------



## Costello (Aug 9, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Translation: If your personal beliefs are different than my personal beliefs, you are terrible because believing something different from me is terrible.


 
if you hate homosexuals, you're homophobic
open a dictionary maybe? http://www.thefreedictionary.com/homophobic geez


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> Let's examine this line; "1 - I am not female, i just truly wish I was one. In truth, I am a very homosexual male, with a heavy fixation on furries."
> 
> "A very heavy fixation on furries" sounds to me like he's trying to pick up sympathy votes from gay and/or furry forum members. I personally would NOT try to garner sympathy in such a transparent fashion. I do NOT believe this person is remorseful in any way shape or form. I am given many warnings, I am personally at 70%. I do not beg for sympathy, I live with the consequences.


 
"A heavy fixation on furries" simply says to me that Xuphor is in deep with the furry community and it is just that much a part of his life.

That isn't trying to gain sympathy or remorse. What it shows is that maybe people just don't know Xuphor, and he's simply just saying who he is. Yes, people of the gay or furry community will be able to relate, but he's not specifically calling out to them.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2013)

People people!
Either express your "hate" or forgive Xuphor.
Xuph made this thread to express his guilt and asked for forgiveness.
Not for offtopic rant about homosexuality/different views/morals etc.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 9, 2013)

Fine. I'll bite, and _I'll bite hard_.


So back when we talked you sent me some "pictures" of "yourself". You told me you were so small and young-looking due to not having developed properly. You used the word "runt" allllll the time to describe yourself.

**snip* I also don't feel comfortable with pictures of a strange girl plastered on this thread that may or may not get increasing amounts of traffic. We don't know who it is, and I'm sure her parent's wouldn't appreciate it. Not to say I'm blaming you at all Rydian. Just covering all the bases. -Twin*

... who is this, actually? I do not feel comfortable having had those two pictures saved on my PC for such a long time now. :\
Zoe, not only is that what I was told your "real" name was, but it's what other people that "know" "you" (Riolu, Juralp, etc.) have called you for years. *How long have you been doing this shit?*
"Juralp" was your "roommate" and sometimes updated me with info from you previously. Does not exist, or perhaps hospital friend bored enough to help you out?



> Conversation with tomb----- at *3/13/2010* 2:18:53 PM on rydianmorrison (aim)
> (2:18:52 PM) Tomb-----: hello, are you here?
> (2:19:05 PM) rydianmorrison: Er, yes?
> (2:19:42 PM) Tomb-----: i'm a friend of zuren's, juralp told me to tell you something
> (2:20:30 PM) Tomb-----: "*zuren's been admitted to the psychiatric ward of the hospital*, you may not see her for a while"


I see your story really does change each time, eh?



> Conversation with juralp----- at *Fri 02 Jul 2010* 01:05:43 AM EDT on rydianmorrison (yahoo)
> (01:05:46 AM) juralp-----: hello?
> (01:06:06 AM) Rydian: Hey.
> (01:07:00 AM) juralp-----: *just wanted to inform you that zoe's parent's funeral is tomorrow*, she decided to leave tonight as it's far. she told me to tell everyone i know that knows her
> ...


Plenty of stories?
I could probably dig up lots more, but I think this is enough for now...


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Xuph made this thread to express his guilt and asked for forgiveness.


 
Guilt my arse.

They made this thread because they got busted. Didn't get busted=no telling the truth (assuming you believe they are truthful now).

Anyway, I say







Well trolled, well trolled.

That is some dedication.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Rydian - 
Yes, I am a horrible liar, an attention seeker, and a flat out slezebag with what I did to you. I understand if you won't forgive me, but I really am going completely honest now. I liked you a lot. I really did. You told me that you were not gay though, so I started making up lots of really bad lies to get you to like me. 

I realize that there is no chance in hell you'll ever forgive me for what I did to you, and I understand your position entirely.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> *snip*


 
Well I can't control what members say, but at least staying on topic is the least everybody can do.

Hate me for it or not.
Personally, I think this took a lot of courage, if Xuph is being completely honest now.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Rydian -
> Yes, I am a horrible liar, an attention seeker, and a flat out slezebag with what I did to you. I understand if you won't forgive me, but I really am going completely honest now. I liked you a lot. I really did. You told me that you were not gay though, so I started making up lots of really bad lies to get you to like me.
> 
> I realize that there is no chance in hell you'll ever forgive me for what I did to you, and I understand your position entirely.


 
Wow, After what Rydian just showed, I'm not even sure if your a homosexual male or an intelligent fucking gerbal who has learned to type. Literally nothing you have said EVER was true. Do you even have Cystic Fibrosis or is it just the Common Cold. I want to see pics of your Medicine (the one pill bottle in your last pic was a prescription for nasal spray). Also, a live stream of you admitting all your lies to match the face in the pic. And for the love of god WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME! I must have asked that 3 times now? You seem to keep dodging the question...


Im done here, im not even sure YOU know what the truth is anymore.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Wow, After what Rydian just showed, I'm not even sure if your a homosexual male or an intelligent fucking gerbal who has learned to type. Literally nothing you have said EVER was true. Do you even have Cystic Fibrosis or is it just the Common Cold. I want to see pics of your Medicine (the one pill bottle in your last pic was a prescription for nasal spray). Also, a live stream of you admitting all your lies to match the face in the pic. And for the love of god WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME! I must have asked that 3 times now? You seem to keep dodging the question...
> 
> 
> Im done here, im not even sure YOU know what the truth is anymore.


 
I'm sorry, I honestly did not see that. I have given Costello and p1ngpong my RL name, but with my current state on these forums I really am hesitant to give it out. I also sent Costello and p1ngpong an uncensored picture of my name on a IV medcine for Levaquin, a perscription only very powerful respiratory drug. Feel free to ask them yourself, or if Costello is generous enough, he can confirm that here.

As for the live stream idea, I was not lieing over the past year that I only have 70kb/s internet, up+down stream combined. I do not think I could do it, but when I get back to my house with a webcam, I would be willing to try if it's wanted.


----------



## Andim (Aug 9, 2013)

THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS
AND I ALWAYS LAUGH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Edit: No seriously, stop giving a fuck about what happens on the internet. Especially on forums. And stop getting invested in small communities. Take it from a guy with plenty of experience, you will eventually regret coming to this place for anything other than Video Games.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

On another note, Rydian why did you keep the pics? i can understand having them for a while but you did for 2 years? Secret Xuphor Supermarket Fetish.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2013)

Please, someone close this damnable thread already.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> On another note, Rydian why did you keep the pics? i can understand having them for a while but you did for 2 years? Secret Xuphor Supermarket Fetish.


 
I'm sure Rydian still has a picture of me in a bath towel from two years ago... don't ask


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 9, 2013)

"Way out of hand."


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I'm sure Rydian still has a picture of me in a bath towel from two years ago... don't ask


 
Lol i think that explains it. Rydian was collecting all the pictures from girls on GBATemp to make a calendar since there were only like 12 , that or he has his own furry harem.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol i think that explains it. Rydian was collecting all the pictures from girls on GBATemp to make a calendar since there were only like 12 , that or he has his own furry harem.


 
C'mon, he's not a pedo, he's a perfectly normal furry guy


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 9, 2013)

now that it's reached this point I'll comment.

I don't care. There are a lot of messed up people in this world. many of them weak in some way. The fact you are admitting to things and are aware you did us wrong shows you are not weak. If every day is a battle at least you know you can fight now. Don't loose that courage and do your best to be your best and nobody will want to doubt you again.

AM I here for you? Sure but also be mindful I'm here for everyone who wants my help. Do I forgive you? sure, though to be honest I smelt the bologna from a mile away so I have no reason to be mad at you. Disappointed... only person I'm disappointed in are your parents but then again Catholicism is pretty extreme unlike other christian sects like LDS (lets not turn this into a religious debate)

I guess what I'm trying to say is don't be so negative and don't let the words of others hurt you. It might be hard to do so but this thread has shown me you are capable of doing it so I'll be rooting for ya.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

Not to get in the middle of this, but IV Levaquin is a really common antibiotic in hospitals and doesn't really prove much as far as having CF or not goes.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> On another note, Rydian why did you keep the pics? i can understand having them for a while but you did for 2 years? Secret Xuphor Supermarket Fetish.


I tend to keep pics of friends and important people in my life around (I don't get out much or visit people often and I move around _a lot_ so I rarely have the same physical friends for more than a year or two), and it just feels odd to delete them, you know?  Like even if the person made me hate them, I'll just stick the pics in a sub-folder so Windows doesn't thumbnail it in my face.



Xarsah16 said:


> I'm sure Rydian still has a picture of me in a bath towel from two years ago... don't ask


WHAT.
WHAT IS THIS.
WHO ARE YOU!?


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Not to get in the middle of this, but IV Levaquin is a really common antibiotic in hospitals and doesn't really prove much as far as having CF or not goes.


 
I will get a picture of Pulmozyme (Dornase alfa, a perscription nebulizer treatment medicine/enzyme only used on Cystic Fibrosis patients) with my name on it and send it to Costello so he can verify it, if you want and Costello is ok with it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2013)

You lied to me!!! Wait did you? I didn't read anything before this post saying you where lying so hmmm I guess maybe in my case you didn't? lol

Well it's good to see people telling the truth. 

Not sure how the whole sex thing figures into this but what ever... lol (I always assume everyone on the Internet is a sex craved maniac out to get my D but it's only true like half the time... lol)


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> WHAT.
> WHAT IS THIS.
> WHO ARE YOU!?


 
I'm going to wait until you put two and two together. If you find it, PM me  We've known each other for a while, and I kinda fell off the face of GBATemp.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I will get a picture of Pulmozyme (Dornase alfa, a perscription nebulizer treatment medicine/enzyme only used on Cystic Fibrosis patients) with my name on it and send it to Costello so he can verify it, if you want and Costello is ok with it.



Frankly, I don't really care anymore if you have it or not, but I felt compelled to bring up the point in case other people still did. To that end, the pulmozyme would be far more convincing.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> C'mon, he's not a pedo, he's a perfectly normal furry guy


 
you mean like this?




Spoiler










 

Lol this pic came in my head when you said "bath towel"



Spoiler


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I tend to keep pics of friends and important people in my life around (I don't get out much or visit people often and I move around _a lot_ so I rarely have the same physical friends for more than a year or two), and it just feels odd to delete them, you know? Like even if the person made me hate them, I'll just stick the pics in a sub-folder so Windows doesn't thumbnail it in my face.


 

Naa its alright, i Know exactly what your talking about. Im the same way with being around the same physical people for only about a year.


----------



## Sinael (Aug 9, 2013)

I never, ever posted anything to you, but I was silently watching all this, and at first I believed in You, I'm seriously disappointed for such behavior, for the kind of person You are, and the things you've been through you should be way more mature, and less of an attention whore, seriously, out of crap i even shed a couple of tears for your situation, shame on you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2013)

Friends, this thread won't be open for much longer. I think most of us have had our say by now. But if you have any parting words, I ask you to post them now.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dear god, oh my... no XD it's not like that! *is doubled over laughing*


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> dear god, oh my... no XD it's not like that! *is doubled over laughing*


 
Must be my dirty little mind


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Must be my dirty little mind


 
That it is, mate.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Friends, this thread won't be open for much longer. I think most of us have had our say by now. But if you have any parting words, I ask you to post them now.


That makes it clear what the results of if I'll get rebanned or not.

Again everyone, I am really sorry about what I did. From now on, on any forums I go to (That I have logged into recently, aka ones that I remember I'm even a part of), I will be perfectly honest. If you see me on any other forums, I will not lie.

Thank you everyone who read this.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> That makes it clear what the results of if I'll get rebanned or not.
> 
> Again everyone, I am really sorry about what I did. From now on, on any forums I go to (That I have logged into recently, aka ones that I remember I'm even a part of), I will be perfectly honest. If you see me on any other forums, I will not lie.
> 
> Thank you everyone who read this.


 
I don't see that as making anything clear Xuph...

I just see it as this thread closing. Whether or not you'll be able to post in the rest of GBATemp - I think that's a different story.

Maybe I'm hoping too much, but I don't think Vulpes's post means more than exactly what he wrote.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 9, 2013)

I guess before this thread gets closed, let me say I forgive you, rather it matters or not. Also was it ever said who the little girl was in Rydian's picture?? I'm guessing a family member?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Maybe I'm hoping too much, but I don't think Vulpes's post means more than exactly what he wrote.


 
I never mean exactly what I say. 

Except for this time.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I don't see that as making anything clear Xuph...
> 
> I just see it as this thread closing. Whether or not you'll be able to post in the rest of GBATemp - I think that's a different story.
> 
> Maybe I'm hoping too much, but I don't think Vulpes's post means more than exactly what he wrote.


 
His wording:


> I think most of us have had our say bye now. But if you have any parting words...


I think that very clearly means I will be banned, and very soon probably.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> His wording:
> 
> I think that very clearly means I will be banned, and very soon probably.



You added an *e* to my statement.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> His wording:
> 
> I think that very clearly means I will be banned, and very soon probably.


 
To be clear, the "bye" was actually a "by" - I guess somehow I missed the "parting words" part. :/


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 9, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Adding that letter to my statement changes the meaning.


Oh, I read that too fast, assumed it was a typo, sorry.

Still, the "But if you have any parting words..." part is..... pretty obvious I'd say. You only say "parting words" to someone that's going away forever, or at least a very very long time, and unsure if they'll come back.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok so after giving this situation a lot of thought I have come to a decision.

As far as I am concerned you would have continued this pantomime even now if you hadn't been caught out. You say that you started feeling guilty when the original thread attracted a lot of responses but from what I see I do not believe that. Even then it wasn't enough and you had to press the matter further fishing for another pinned thread with that rpg maker nonsense. Even after you were banned and you made an alt to PM me and costy last night you were still trying to continue the lie. It took me and Costello picking your story apart and me basically painting a picture of what the truth actually was for you to finally admit that all of this was a fabrication.

So after all that and after finally being exposed you started showing remorse, not one second before. Well the thing is every criminal who gets caught is remorseful after the fact, that is why as far as I am concerned it makes no difference to your case. You weren't a good member who told a little white lie and got caught out, you were a bad member who did something unforgivable, possibly one of the worst things ever done on GBAtemp and was caught. You weren't just attention whoring with this whole thing, you were an emotional and spiritual parasite. Feeding off of peoples grief and prayers the fact that people were literally getting on their knees and praying for your well being wasn't enough for you, you had to push it more and gain more attention with the rpg maker stuff.

You have made a career out of deceiving people online and you have been doing it for years. God only knows how many men you have manipulated over the years with your I am a tiny little girl routine. You make my skin crawl and honestly I just cant live with you getting away with this when others have been banned for less. So I am going to make a call, because honestly I think the people who are quick to forgive you don't have a real appreciation of the scale and impact of what you have done and have been doing for years.

This was just a step too far and I can't in good conscience just let you get away with it. And I will not allow you to simply continue on in these forums like nothing has happened and in the process of doing so set the precedent that someone can manipulate the community in this way and get away with it with a simple apology. Because this is not "lol the internet xD" this is GBAtemp, a community which only happens to be on the internet. And as long as I am a supervisor here anyone who tries to hurt or manipulate this community to this degree will be expelled from it.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 9, 2013)

5/Well, I'll just dump this in here. When I read the original sob story post, I was laughing once I finished reading it (I first read it with the celebrity donar edit). That was way too much detail, and celebrity who is also a temp'er? Seriously? The worst that could happen is that being Gabe Newell  It became even more funnier when a member posted a huge laundry list of questions, that's when I said "no way any of those questions have an answer". 

I hold a thief in higher regard than you, xuphor. That is, the typical thief, who goes after material possessions in the name of greed and wantwantwant. You, you played with people's emotions purposely all in the name of attention, and for that I find it highly unforgivable. In fact, I'm going to have to slot you in right beside Hitler. I may actually be doing Hitler a great disservice by putting you beside him, but you two are similar. Hitler sang a song and people danced to his tune, the only reason why I hold him in higher regard is because he didn't bother to hide it. Everyone knew what he was doing, you, you hid behind the internet's certain degree of anonymity to tug at people's heart strings for your own personal enjoyment. If you had lied about having a PS3 or Xbox stolen, then I would just shrug, but you just slapped the face of many others out there who are on their deathbeds with no attention paid to them besides the occasional nurse check-up.

The moment you start toying with people's emotions, is when you've lost what little humanity you had left.

By the way, there's a pattern here. It doesn't help you somewhat confirmed gays are liars too, what with that NBA player, who lived a facade with his fiancee for what, 5 or 8 years, and instead of telling her first, he goes to a magazine or whatever public outreach he used. Now I can't even trust gays, let alone think they're attention whores too. Way to slap every gay's face too.


----------



## smile72 (Aug 9, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> 5/Well, I'll just dump this in here. When I read the original sob story post, I was laughing once I finished reading it (I first read it with the celebrity donar edit). That was way too much detail, and celebrity who is also a temp'er? Seriously? The worst that could happen is that being Gabe Newell  It became even more funnier when a member posted a huge laundry list of questions, that's when I said "no way any of those questions have an answer".
> 
> I hold a thief in higher regard than you, xuphor. That is, the typical thief, who goes after material possessions in the name of greed and wantwantwant. You, you played with people's emotions purposely all in the name of attention, and for that I find it highly unforgivable. In fact, I'm going to have to slot you in right beside Hitler. I may actually be doing Hitler a great disservice by putting you beside him, but you two are similar. Hitler sang a song and people danced to his tune, the only reason why I hold him in higher regard is because he didn't bother to hide it. Everyone knew what he was doing, you, you hid behind the internet's certain degree of anonymity to tug at people's heart strings for your own personal enjoyment. If you had lied about having a PS3 or Xbox stolen, then I would just shrug, but you just slapped the face of many others out there who are on their deathbeds with no attention paid to them besides the occasional nurse check-up.
> 
> ...


 
Don't drag gays into this.... some people are liars some aren't. Most of the LGBT community are good upstanding *truthful* people. Plus I can't believe I'm agreeing with p1ngpong. But he said/ typed what a lot of us were thinking.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel like we are in an Ace Attorney game, picking apart the lies of Xuphor.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally a reasonable analysis and conclusion to all this Xuphor-stuff nonsense ...P1ng dropped the bomb


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 9, 2013)

smile72 said:


> Don't drag gays into this.... some people are liars some aren't. Most of the LGBT community are good upstanding *truthful* people. Plus I can't believe I'm agreeing with p1ngpong. But he said what a lot of us were thinking.


That's why I said he/she/it made it worse. I can't even tell if the gay part was a lie. What else isn't a lie. p1ng said it quite simply, xuphor was remorseful after the fact, so how much sympathy was involved in the apology? Many people helped me here on GBAtemp, and to see some of them played with, very unforgivable.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

smile72 said:


> Don't drag gays into this.... some people are liars some aren't. Most of the LGBT community are good upstanding *truthful* people.


 
I know many long time Tempers here who are respected and happen to be gay, and as smile72 has said, there are many truthful gay individuals.

We shouldn't have to defend being gay. It's a perfectly normal thing. Being a liar has absolutely nothing to do with being gay. Costello has made some remarks which *made me have even more respect for Costello* - the fact that he clearly understands what homophobia is and how clear it is that he does not feel that way or take part at all in bashing the gay community. People need to learn from his example.

The misconception needs to stop. Now that Xuphor's gone, the drama should end. We shouldn't continue it by debating homosexuality.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 9, 2013)

I raised my beer to your imminent passing the first time around.

Tonight, though the circumstances are different, I raise it again.

Not from life, but from this forum, this family, and in time, the minds of every person you emotionally screwed over.

At the risk of sounding like a dick... good riddance.


----------



## smile72 (Aug 9, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> That's why I said he/she/it made it worse. I can't even tell if the gay part was a lie. What else isn't a lie. p1ng said it quite simply, xuphor was remorseful after the fact, so how much sympathy was involved in the apology? Many people helped me here on GBAtemp, and to see some of them played with, very unforgivable.


 
It doesn't mean anything. It just means he's a liar. He might be gay, he might not be gay. Who cares? He's still a liar, he doesn't reflect the gay community.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, if you told me you were drowning, I would not lend a hand. I've seen your face before, my friend, but I don't know if you know who I am. Well, I was there and I saw what you did; I saw it with my own two eyes. So you can wipe off the grin, I know where you've been, it's all been a pack of lies.

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Oh Lord. I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, Oh Lord. I can feel it in the air tonight, Oh Lord, Oh Lord. And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, Oh Lord, Oh Lord.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 9, 2013)

Goodbye Xuphor,
While you lied to the temp I'm satisfied you told me sooner rather than later.
You probably will come back here with a proxy that skips the proxy check just to read these last comments.
I suggest you come clean to all of the Internet, including those other forums.



Gahars said:


> I can feel it in the air tonight, Oh Lord, Oh Lord. And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, Oh Lord, Oh Lord.


No OGMS tonight Gahars,


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

OK nothing to see here people. Jerry Springer Brought to you by Gametemp is finally over. Xuphor is gone but his/her/it's spirit will forever live on in ComeTurismO so hopefully everyone has some closure.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2013)

Walker D said:


> P1ng dropped the bomb


I prefer to think of it as the Sword of Damacles.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I prefer to think of it as the Sword of Damacles.


 

p1ngpong stood up, stared in the face by injustice itself, and with the power of the almighty banhammer, brought justice to that which did wrong in the community.

The gavel has fallen.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2013)

and thus ends the most interesting thing to happen here in quite a long while.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2013)

And I thought my pathological lying, drug-raddled sister was an expert at making up BS, but this dude takes the cake. No never mind, he's exactly like my oldest sister as far as having one helluva jacked up mind. Good. We gave him a second chance, but boy did he botch that one.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2013)

Well.. After a more in depth appreciation from Rydian and P1ng contribution, i must get back on my previous words, and side with them..

Fact is i was not too emotionnally attached to your "dying" thread, but still i was caring and praying for you..

What changed my mind was that you seem to use and abuse for years behind online anonymous status, to get your way with people..

In clear, i do forgive you because you did not wrong me personnally, but i can only side with people you did.. So good riddance from GBATemp, and good luck for the future nonetheless.. Farewell, Xuphor!


----------



## Walker D (Aug 9, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I prefer to think of it as the Sword of Damacles.


Good ..that anecdote fits pretty well here indeed 

lets leave those bombs for Iwata to drop then..


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys, please let's forget about this and go back to normal temp. This will make a mark on GBAtemp history and is unforgivable to most, let's just move on and never be deceived by another intention whore who would do anything for it.Edit: And don't delete this thread either, it might be useful if she tries another stunt on a forum in the future.

also Inb4 lockdown.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 9, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> another intention whore who would do anything for it.


 
Not sure if you typo'ed, but I like that description. It was all intentional


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 9, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> It was all intentional



It wasn't intentional actually.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2013)

As the Temp Turns, season three has ended.

Thank you for watching.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> As the Temp Turns, season three has ended.
> 
> Thank you for watching.


 
Season 3? Guess I missed 1 and 2.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Season 3? Guess I missed 1 and 2.


This is the third thread for Xuphor, is it not?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> This is the third thread for Xuphor, is it not?


 

I see what you did there now  I thought there were more different incidents, but now that I think about it, unless you do a lot of digging I don't think you'd know considering how relatively new you are.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 9, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> It wasn't intentional actually.


Ah, ok  . In either case, I think it's a good description, "intention whore" is one who intentionally plays others, be it for attention or not. I had usually thought attention whores as people who replies to everyone, create a whole bunch of new threads, etc. This "xuphor'ing" is a whole new level


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2013)

And so we come to the end of this story.
I'd venture to say that most of us have learned something, here.
For some of us, we learned that lies on the internet are more rampant than we thought.
For others we learned that our suspicions are more finely honed than we believed.
And for one fellow in particular, the lesson was that lies beget bigger lies, until the burden can no longer be carried.
I understand that many people here feel betrayed. I'm among that number. Though the tale was threadbare in places, I wanted to believe it, too.
You should know that this story is a minority. There are more honest people in this world than dishonest. And the fact that you've been fooled this time shouldn't make you entirely callous, but only wary.
I for one am proud of the camaraderie shown here when we thought one of our own was in need.
Try not to lose that, GBAtemp.
It's a source of great pride, for all of us.

Summary of why Xuphor is banned


----------

